#ubuntu-no 2011-01-10
<Kagee> er det mulig å legge til knapper på terminalen på N900?
<Kagee> jeg skulle hatt en esc+a knapp
<Sakarias> Kagee: trykk på esc+a da? :P
<Kagee> da må jeg åpne tastaturet
<kilonux> hei, for å flytte /home til en ledig partisjon på HD, er det ikke bare å: 1; boote live og 2; kopiere filene og 3; montere partisjonen i fstab?
<Berge> Jo.
<Berge> Du kan gjøre det uten å starte fra live-CD også, for så vidt.
<Malin-> skulle vel være så lett som å lage en mappe som heter /home på en annen partisjon, montere og kopiere alt over skulle jeg tro? 
<Malin-> noe i den duren og legge til fstab ja :)
<Berge> rsync over alt sammen, remonter.
<Berge> Logg eventuelt inn som root og logg ut alle andre brukere om man er kresen.
<Malin-> ikke at jeg har gjort det selv, men er vel Berge som har mest greie på sånt her inne, antar jeg :)
<Berge> Jeg har gjort betydelig mer spenstige stunt enn som så (-:
<kilonux> tøffing
<Malin-> cool
<Malin-> noen andre her som har problemer med forumet på hardware.no? eller de bruker vel diskusjon.no som sitt kommentarfelt og forum. Greia er. Prøver man å sitere noen, får man jo opp en teksteditor hvor det ligger klar sitat-tagger og slikt. Klikker man så i tekstboksen for å skrive en kommentar, så forsvinner det en vil sitere
<Malin-> tror ikke jeg kan forklare det bedre enn dette
<Malin-> skjer visst i Firefox også. Trodde det bare skjedde i Opera jeg
<kilonux> Berge, skulle virkelig rsync være nodvendeg?
<kjes> kos > nødvendig
<Malin-> hm.. ja, ja.. 
<Berge> Som kjes sier.
<Berge> rsync har mye finere fremgangsindikatorer enn cp (-:
<Mogget> Noen som vet om det finnes en måte jeg kan tvinge igjennom at aptitude eller apt-get installerer alle config filer på nytt?
<Mogget> I den tro at apt-get installerer alle config filer på nytt så slettet jeg apache2 mappen i /etc  
<Mogget> men når jeg reinstallerer så mangler jeg noen config filer.
<si-m1> du kan fjerne pakken med dpkg -P pakkenavn
<si-m1> så fjerner den alle configfiler også
<Mogget> ok, får prøve det.
<Mogget> Den fjerne ikke config filer.
<Mogget> fjerner
<Kagee> Mogget: ... _hvorfor_ ???
<Mogget> subversion repoene på mogwash begynner å bli ustabile, og slik jeg bruker repoene så er github bedre. Jeg kan ikke bruke gitosis fordi jeg har ikke muligheten til å nedgradere python for å matche Debian gitosis krav.
<Kagee> negradere?
<Kagee> fra hva til hva ?
<Mogget> Så nå jobber jeg med en hjemmemekk variant hvor jeg bruke certifikater til å logge inn gjennom en hjemmeside og apache.
<Mogget> python version et eller anna som er under det sickbeard og sabnzbd kreverr.
<Kagee> afaik så kan man da ha f.eks 2.6 og 2.5 installert samtidig ?
<Kagee> eller, de to krever da bare 2.5?
<Mogget> jeg kjører Debian, for å få kjørt Sickbeard og Sabnzbd så måtte jeg hente python fra testing version, og den er for ny for gitosis på stable version
<Kagee> ahh
<Kagee> men ... hva krever de tre 
<Mogget> gi meg to sekunder så skal jeg se om jeg kan gi deg spesifike tall.
<Mogget> sabnzbd >= 2.4.6 | sickbeard >= 2.6.5 | python-setuptools < 2.6
<Mogget> og jeg er avhengig av python setuptools for å få installert gitosis.
<Mogget> og kanskje bruke, er veldig usikker.
<Kagee> O_o
<Kagee> "mindre enn " 2.6 ?
<Mogget> mhm
<Mogget>  brb, bare stikke i kantina før de stenge.r
<Huffameg> hei! eg treng litt hjelp med installasjon - eg tykkjer det alltid er litt vanskeleg. eg har lasta ned ei pakke som eg vil installere. readme seier at eg skal skrive "python setup.py install" men eg får berre ei feilmelding om at "error: package directory 'marave' does not exist". eg reknar med at dette er ganske lett, men eg skjøner det ikkje. kva gjer eg gale?
<Sakarias> hva har du lastet ned?
<Huffameg> marave
<Huffameg> det er eit skriveprogram
<Huffameg> eller meiner du kva pakke?
<Huffameg> *.tar.gz
<Huffameg> Sakarias: eg finn fram til fila, men det ser ikkje ut til å hjelpe
<Sakarias> har du pakket ut .tar.gz fila?
<Huffameg> ja
<Huffameg> Sakarias: sjølvsagt ;)
<Sakarias> da vet jeg ikke
<Huffameg> :S
<blaamann> Huffameg: Bruk virtualenv og deretter pip -E myenv marave
<blaamann> heh
<blaamann> stakk av
<dageriv> Hvorfor vil ikke apt-get upgrade oppgradere ubuntuen min?
<dageriv> cat /etc/issue gir 9.10
<blaamann> update først?
<Sakarias> samme med /etc/lsb-release ?
<dageriv> ja til begge spørsmål
<Sakarias> dageriv: du har forandret på /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<blaamann> Kjør en update og en upgrade. Kopier utputten fra kommandoene inn i en pastebin så vi kan se den.
<dageriv> tips til en kombinasjon som outputter begge til en fil?
<geirha> { sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get safe-upgrade; } > enfil 2>&1
<dageriv> http://pastebin.com/xrKRXAtG
<Sakarias> E: Invalid operation safe-upgrade ?
<Sakarias> hva er kommandoen du kjører?
<geirha> Hm. Heter det ikke safe-upgrade? eller er det jeg som blander med aptitude?
<Sakarias> dist-upgrade du tenker på ?
<dageriv> jeg kjørte det geir skrev
<geirha> Ah, ja, aptitude safe-upgrade == apt-get upgrade
<Sakarias> men du driver å laster ned karmic pakker
<dageriv> http://pastebin.com/2MFVEcVk
<Sakarias> yes, du driver å oppgraderer karmic
<Sakarias> virker som du ikke har fortalt systemet at du vil ha maveric
<dageriv> er en boks som bare står under bordet, har ikke skjerm tilgang
<dageriv> tenkte jeg skulle oppgradere den
<geirha> Ah, du vil oppgradere til Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid?
<geirha> !upgrade
<lubotu3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dageriv> jeg vil bare oppgradere til siste versjon :P
<geirha> Du må oppgradere til lucid først, så kan du oppgradere til maverick.
<dageriv> yes, nå oppgraderer den
<dageriv> installerte update-manager-core som var anbefalt
<dageriv> jeg valgte "ja" for å se differences i en mysql config fil. hvordan kommer jeg meg ut av editoren?
<dageriv> tror kanskje det er vim, er en kolon nederst til venstre
<Sakarias> :Q
<Sakarias> liten q
<Sakarias> :q 
<dageriv> thanks
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-11
<SlimG> Er det noen redundans i å ha flere prosessorer? eller hjelper det kun på prosesshastigheten?
<Berge> Verken.
<Berge> Om du ikke har veldig, veldig kul maskinvare kan du ikke ta ut enkelt-CPUer.
<Berge> (Linux har faktisk støtte for det.)
<Sakarias> det har jeg merket :P
<Berge> Hvilken av delene?
<Sakarias> at cpu har røket, og systemet har kjørt videre på 1 cpu
<Berge> Hvilken maskinvare og hvordan røket?
<SlimG> Berge: kalles slik støtte for cpu hotplug?
<Berge> Noe slikt, ja.
<Berge> Jeg tror ikke det finnes x86-maskinvare med støtte for det, for å si det sånn.
<Berge> Mer S390, kanskje noe alpha.
<SlimG> Takk for info Berge, ser på oppgradering til ProLiant DL380 G5, ikke mye hotplug støtte der
<Berge> Nei. (-:
<Sakarias> Berge: IBM HS22, fikk bare vite av systemet at den hadde disablet cpu 1
<Berge> Sakarias: Fra Linux?
<Berge> Eller har IBM noe egen magi for det?
<Sakarias> Berge: fra BladeCenteret jeg fikk melding om det
<Berge> Sakarias: Ah, ja
<Berge> Men det er jo ikke det samme.
<Sakarias> ikke det samme som hotplug av cpu nei, men liker at den slår av cpuer som ikke virker lenger 
<Sakarias> uansett, vanskelig å hotplugge så mye mer enn disker i et blade :P
<Berge> Ja, du må som sagt ha kul maskinvare.
<Berge> IBM har maskinvare som støtter det, selvsagt.
<Sakarias> jupp... kan jo få hotplug av cpu i System Z, men prisen begynner jo på 500 000 :P
<Berge> Ja. Men det er ganske kul maskinvare (-:
<Berge> IBM hadde en gang noen maskiner hvor _alt_ kunne byttes på luften.
<Sakarias> Jepp, mener System Z kan bytte alt i fart... de skryter iallfall om at du kun booter hardwaren engang
<SlimG> Noen tips til server der man kan putte inn egne 3.5" harddisker?
<Berge> Jeg liker Supermicro-kabinetter, men ca. alle ikke helt nye maskiner tar jo 3.5"-disker?
<Berge> (Det moderne nå er 2.5".)
<SlimG> vil gjerne ha noe rackmonterbart og stabilt som kan fungere som backup filserver uten å måtte kjøpe disker i hp/dell/fujitsu innpakning
<Berge> Du får diskskuffer for alle de produsentene du kan skru inn 3.5"-disker i.
<Berge> Jeg tror ikke jeg har sett maskiner som _ikke_ tar disker fra andre produsenter, gitt skruing av disksuffer.
<Berge> Men som sagt, Supermicro lager fine kabinetter.
<Berge> Jeg kjøpte akkurat et 2U-kabinett med 12 3.5"-brønner i front.
<SlimG> originale skuffer, eller 3djeparts?
 * SlimG titter på supermicro
<Berge> Hvilken part er tredjepart her, tenker du? (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, det hørtes fint ut. Var det supermicro kabinett? 
<Berge> Originale Supermicroskuffer.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja.
<Berge> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150521588378&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
<SlimG> Berge: Tilbyr HP slike skuffer til egne servere/kabinetter?
<Berge> SlimG: Ja. De kommer vanligvis med.
<jo-erlend> SlimG, mange som produserer sånne da. Jeg har noen fra chieftec som jeg har vært fornøyd med.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Skuffene må jo passe et sted.
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, det er en fordel.
<jo-erlend> finnes det noen som ikke passer der hvor det er plass til en disk?
<SlimG> snakker vi om om plastrammen rundt en vanlig 2.5" harddisk som gjør at den passer i f.eks. en HP Proliant DL380 G5?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det skjønte jeg ikke, tror jeg.
<Berge> SlimG: Ja, bare at vi snakker om 3.5" i stedet.
<Berge> Og at de ikke alltid er i plast.
<Berge> (IBMs er i metall.)
<jo-erlend> Berge, altså.. En 3.5" enhet er passer vel der det er meningen at man skal sette inn en 3.5" enhet? Er det noe annet som gjør at sånne skuffer ikke skulle passe inn?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, produsentene lager hver sine.
<Berge> Som ikke er kompatible.
<jo-erlend> åh. Det er jo harry.
<Berge> Og ikke spesielt overraskende? (-:
<jo-erlend> nei, egentlig ikke. :)
<Berge> Men du kan alltids skru selve disken ut fra skuffen og montere en ny disk i den.
<Berge> Eller, skuffeholderen.
<Berge> Eller hva man skal kalle den delen som henger fast i disken.
<jo-erlend> ja. Det er jo ikke alle som bruker sånne heller.
<Berge> Alle de saklige (-:
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har en 3.5" for to 2.5" disker som ikke bruker det. Den fungerer fint.
<jo-erlend> men på alle de andre er det sånne holdere. 
<Sakarias> IBM og HP osv... selger ikke skuffene uten disk i 
<Berge> IBM gjør, gitt.
<jo-erlend> også tar de vel gjerne temmelig høy pris for diskene?
<Berge> Det gjør de.
<Sakarias> Berge: har prøvd å få tak i bare skuffene fra IBM... fikk nei gitt
<Berge> Men de har ordentlig god service på dem i stedet.
<Berge> Sakarias: Ok. Vi får. d-:
<Berge> (Rett nok fra en videreselger av noe slag.)
<Sakarias> Berge: hmmz... kanskje det var pga jeg skulle ha 2.5" til HS22
<Berge> Sakarias: z-tingene kan jeg ingenting om.
<Berge> Dette var x.
<Berge> s/var/er/
<Sakarias> HS22 er System X
<Berge> Ah. Men noe blade-greier?
<Berge> Blade, schmade.
<Sakarias> IBM BladeCenter HS22, som er fulle navnet :P
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-12
<SlimG> 16 harddisk caddy/tray til hp servere, 10 448,- hos lokal it leverandør, 1 100,- på ebay. jysses :)
<Sakarias> bare holderen uten disk?
<SlimG> Sakarias: Ja :)
<Sakarias> dyrt! :P
<SlimG> Ser faktisk at jeg sparer 12 kroner om jeg kjøper 3.5" skuffen _med_ en 160GB SAS disk i :D
<Sakarias> hehe, trenger du 160GB disken da? 
<SlimG> :) nei
<SlimG> men det er billigere å kjøpe den, og kaste 160GB disken, enn å kjøpe en tom skuff
 * SlimG skriver en hyggelig epost til leverandøren
<Sakarias> ikke kaste, selge på ebay :P
<SlimG> fikk dem uansett billig på ebay til ~1100 totalt
<Sakarias> høres bedre ut
<Mogget> Finnes det muligheter for å kunne si "Denne gruppen har lese og skriverettigheter i denne mappen, men de kan ikke slette filer og mapper opprettet av andre"?
<Brumle> Mogget: "chmod o+t mappe" gjør at bare eierne av filer kan slette dem. Kalles Stickybit og er på som standard på /tmp
<Mogget> sticky bit, takker. Da skal jeg lese meg opp på det i manualene.
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-16
<Singularitet> Hei, jeg holder på å prøve meg på Ubuntu Server 10.10 fortsatt.   Hva er galt når jeg bare kommer meg inn på brukere via IE og ikke via "Mine nettverkssteder" (XP)
<jo-erlend> hvordan prøver du å koble deg til?
<Singularitet> via "Mine netv..." så dobbeltklikker jeg..
<Singularitet> samma som jeg pleide å gjøre med FreeNas..
<jo-erlend> hvordan går du inn via IE da?
<Singularitet> \\server\brukernavn\    så logger jeg inn med brukernavn og passord.
<jo-erlend> hva betyr server?
<Singularitet> navner på serveren
<jo-erlend> ikke IP, altså?
<Singularitet> nei
<jo-erlend> ok. SÃ¥ du kommer ikke inn, sier du. Hva betyr det?
<jo-erlend> "Jeg prøvde å gå i butikken for å kjøpe brød, men det funka ikke. Så tok jeg sykkelen og da fikk jeg handlet. Hvorfor det?" <-- Fordi nærbutikken var stengt ettersom det er søndag. Derfor tok jeg sykkelen og syklet til en butikk som ligger litt lenger unna, men som har søndagsåpent. 
<Singularitet> hmm, dette var rart, når jeg nå logga meg inn via IE så kommer jeg meg inn også via "Mine netv..."
<jo-erlend> da høres det der veldig ut som et Windows-spørsmål. Jeg vil anbefale ##Windows.
<Singularitet> ??
<jo-erlend> ?
<Singularitet> jo-erlend, lurte på hva du mente med "##Windows" 
<jo-erlend> det er en kanal som heter ##Windows her på nettverket, som tar for seg spørsmål om Windows.
<Singularitet> jeg skal bort fra Windows, men kjerringa kvitter seg ikke med Vista,,
<Singularitet> aha
<malin__> hm.. du får si til dama at Malin på ubuntu-no klarer seg fint uten windows tihi :)
<malin__> men spørs jo om det hjelper da :)
<Singularitet> malin__,  hehe, skal si det.
<malin__> :)
<malin__> på en annen side. Er det krise om hu bruker Vista, om det er hennes private maskin?
<malin__> kanskje om det er du som må rydde, fikse osv osv på den?
<Singularitet> hmmmm, så da kan det hende at jeg faktisk har fått til Terminalhelvete likevel da jo,,,,, dæven..
<malin__> helvete og helvete
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> er lite tull på maskina hennes, ho har dem programma ho trenger på den.
<malin__> men tja... første gang jeg så linux, så jeg bare en sort skjerm og noen som skrev terminaler, så jeg tenkte at hm.. det der må jo være dårlig. Den gang slutten av 90-tallet så trodde jeg desverre at sånt var gammeldags osv hehe :)
<Singularitet> men jeg gidder ikke å kjøpe noe ny Officepakke..... 
<malin__> nei.. den skjønner jeg :)
<malin__> OOo er vel fin for de fleste skulle jeg tro
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, MS Office skal kjøre helt fint i Ubuntu, tror jeg.
<Singularitet> jeg holder på å gå over til Ooo nå, liker det jeg.
<jo-erlend> men ja... OO.o er ok for de fleste formål. 
<malin__> ja, og en kan også, som jo-erlend sier, kjøre ms office i Ubuntu også
<malin__> men det har ikke jeg testet i alle fall
<malin__> Singularitet, hva slags programmer bruker dama di i Vista, som hun ikke kan bruke i f.eks. Ubuntu?
<Singularitet> tror ikke det er noen funksjoner  som jeg ikke finner i Ooo som jeg trenger,,,
<malin__> ;)
<Singularitet> må vel være Picasa det...
<malin__> Sarpsborg kommune + Akershus fylkeskommune har jo nå gått tilbake til MS office, men i Akershus sitt tilfelle ser det ut til at årssakn er dårlig støtte opp mot tredjepartsprogrammer
<Singularitet> men så lenge at maskinen hennes virker så gidder ikke jeg å mase om at ho skal gå over til ubuntu.
<malin__> sant :)
<malin__> Picasa, hm.. finnes ikke det til Ubuntu mon tro.
<malin__> sjekke
<jo-erlend> jeg ble litt overrasket, faktisk. Jeg installerte OO.o på maskinen til en regnskapsfører jeg kjenner. Hun er forholdsvis avansert. Mange måneder senere, bruker hun fremdeles OO.o. Jeg har ikke hørt en eneste mishagsytring.
<Singularitet> Ooo holder nok til det meste ja
<malin__> jo-erlend, åj :) Ja, var det ikke du som også pratet om å teste ut noe opensource regnskapsprogrammer?
<malin__> jo-erlend, mamma bruker også OOo nå, etter at jeg ikke fikk til å reinstallere XP på laptoppen hennes, var litt i starten om ting som var litt anderldes og ting hun ikke finner. Har ikke hørt noe klaging på leenge
<malin__> så hadde vært morro å fått windows til å virkep å den igjen og sjekke om det blir mer mas om ting som ikke virker på os-et for øvrig, en tja
<malin__> picasa: http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-deb.html
<malin__> om det finnes for 64-bit eller i et eller annet pakkearkiv veit jeg ikke, men hadde vært det beste
<malin__> ellers er det enkelt å installere på 64-bit da
<Singularitet> er bare ett program jeg ikke får erstatta til ubuntu, så jeg må nok kjøre Win virtuellt
<malin__> hvilket program da da? :)
<Singularitet> OziExplorer, kartprogram
<malin__> nå kommer ei veninne på besøk, så må ut og møte hu :) 
<Singularitet> oki
<malin__> ah.... sånt er litt irriterende hehe
<Singularitet> jupp
<Singularitet> virker nesten i Wine
<malin__> blir muligens installasjon av Ubuntu på en bærbar for hu i kveld også :)
<malin__> ja.. nesten er jo ikke bra nok :(
<malin__> synd programmer stort sett utvikles for windows
<malin__> gjør ikke windows bedre av den grunn, men skjønner jo at folk da velger windows om de er avhengig av et program. Null problem med å forstå det :)
<malin__> men vi snakkes siden :)
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det? Funker de ikke i Ubuntu, så er de ikke gode nok for meg. :)
<malin__> sant nok ;)
<malin__> sånn tenker jeg også jo-erlend men en bedrift f.eks. tenker ikke sånn
<malin__> bare i motsatt fall
<malin__> om det ikke virker for windows, er det ikke bra nok hehe
<malin__> snakkes
<Singularitet> snakkes ja
<malin__> er halvveis back hehe
<malin__> er kaldt ute, når en går barfot hehe :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> +2 grader ute her nå
<Singularitet> brb, skal ha middag her nå
<malin__> oki
<Singularitet> dett var dett, da har hele flokken fått seg mat
<malin__> :)
<malin__> jeg er sulten som et uvær eller noe sånt
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> bare å lage seg noe mat det da
<malin__> ja, må innom butikken en tur
<malin__> skulle egnetlig i går, men var ikke helt på nett (ikke internett)
<Singularitet> var vel heller intranett det da ;)
<malin__> :p
<malin__> lol
<malin__> intranettet (nettverket i hodet til Malin) var ikke helt som det skulle
<malin__> :p
<jo-erlend> noen som kan fortelle meg hva intel_ips egentlig er for noe? Jeg søker og søker, men finner bare bugrapporter.
<geirha> integrated problem starter?
<jo-erlend> hehe, høres sånn ut. :)
<fyksen> Noen som ser på linux action show live nå eller? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har et lite live action show på gang sjæl for øyeblikket. :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-ipp/
<fyksen> jo-erlend, hehe, hva da? :)
<jo-erlend> en stakkars fyr som prøver å installere Ubuntu. :)
<jo-erlend> installasjonen ser ut til å kræsje hele tiden.
<fyksen> Da er det absolutt ikke synd på han ; )
<fyksen> Hehe, da er det litt synd på han : p
<malin__> kan han ikke prøve text-installasjon via alternate-cd?
<jo-erlend> mulig. Alle rapportene sier at problemet oppsto i maverick, så jeg ba ham installere 10.04 isteden. Jeg orket ikke mer. :)
<malin__> oki
<malin__> ja.... lts-supportene
<Singularitet> kjøp windows da vel......
<jo-erlend> er du sikker på at Windows kan kjøres på den datamaskinen?
<Singularitet> neida
<Singularitet> men er ikke windows svaret på alle problemer da? ;)
<jo-erlend> ikke såvidt meg bekjent. Windows er ikke svaret på alle problemene det skaper engang. :)
<jo-erlend> hvis du er tørst, så lønner det seg å ikke drikke saltvann, for å si det sånn. :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> inne på noe der ja
<Singularitet> brb, skal restarte til ubuntu---
<fyksen> Er det noen oversikt over install-fester (11.04) i Norge?
<jo-erlend> vi skal ha et møte her på kanalen om noen få dager, hvor vi blant annet skal se på hvordan vi skal organisere oss fremover. Det kan være et passende spørsmål for det møtet, tenker jeg.
<fyksen> Åja, fint! Noen kalender som sier noe om slikt på nettet? Jeg har brukt Ubuntu i 4-5 år nå, men har ikke vært så synlig i miljøet :)
<jo-erlend> vi har ikke hatt noe sånt før. Vi har vært veldig løst organisert. Det er en av "problemene" vis skal se på. 
<jo-erlend> s/en/et/
<jo-erlend> hvor i landet hører du til?
<fyksen> Er i Hamar.. Tenkte jeg skulle prøve å få til ett lite installparty her.. 
<jo-erlend> ja. Vi har endel utfordringer. 
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke riktig hvordan det er i resten av landet, men i Oslo synes jeg vi burde kunne få til mer enn vi har gjort.
<fyksen> Så mailen fra Ruben Romero, skjønte det var endel som måtte komme på stell.
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, jeg prøvde vel egentlig å foreslå noe av det der for et år siden eller to, men da var det han som var imot, så.. Men jeg synes fremdeles det er fornuftig, så. :)
<fyksen> Hehe skjønner.. Er det satt noen tidspunkt på møtet på kanalen her?
<jo-erlend> Berge, du, kan ikke du fjerne den t-en fra kanalen? Vi har såvidt meg bekjent aldri hatt noen problemer med endringer av topic i tide og utide, men det kan være nyttig fra tid til annen. For eksempel for å si at det er møte lørdag 20. Januar klokken 21.30 her. 
<jo-erlend> 20.01 kl. 21:30.
<fyksen> Hjertelig!
<fyksen> 20 januar er ikke en lørdag men..
<jo-erlend> heh, det har du sannelig rett i. Takk for det. Jeg mailer Ruben med en gang.
<Singularitet> Nå har jeg lagt til brukerer på serveren, og på ett eller anna vis kommet til mappene via windows.  Nå prøver jeg fra Ubuntu, Dolphin, men finner ikke noe innlogging.....
<Sakarias> tror du må være litt mer spesifik
<Singularitet> ok, for å snu litt på det..   Hvordan logger jeg meg inn på en konto på ubuntu 10.10 serveren min?
<Singularitet> fra en ubuntu PC
<Kagee> Singularitet: hvordan fikk du det til fra windowsmaskina ?
<Singularitet> IE,   i adresselinja  så skrev jeg "\\server\brukernavn"  så kom det opp en påloggingsboks hvor jeg skrev inn brukernavn og passord.
<Kagee> ehh, ok
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, Steder > Nettverk? 
<jo-erlend> eventuelt, hvis du vil montere mappen automatisk og sånt, så kan du bruke Steder > Koble til ... > Windows deling. (Eller noe sånt. Jeg bruker engelsk oppsett nå)
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  finner serveren via nettverket, men kommer bare til en mappe med Print§ og "Home"
<jo-erlend> mens du leter etter? 
<Sakarias> home er det samme som "brukernavn"
<fyksen> Singularitet, Fant du noe annet i Windows? Høres merkelig ut..
<Singularitet> når jeg klikker på "homes" så kommer det opp "Kan ikke montere lokasjon, klarte ikke å montere windows-resusurs"
<jo-erlend> prøv med IP-adressen istedenfor navnet?
<jo-erlend> du skal vel kunne skrive inn adressen direkte i nautilus også. Trykk ctrl+L, så skriv inn \\adresse\brukernavn eller noe sånt. 
<Kagee> ctrl+l og så smb://ip/
<jo-erlend> ah. Det hadde jeg glemt. Det er sånn det er ja. :)
<Kagee> men siden det er ubuntu-ubuntu, og forutsatt at du har openssh installert på serveren, så er ssh://brukernavn@ip enda bedre
<jo-erlend> ja, det er mye bedre. 
<Singularitet> nautilus, ikke dolphin?
<Kagee> aha, another problem ..
<Kagee> Det kan godt hende noe lignende fungerer
<Kagee> prøv "dolphin sftp://user@host:22" fra en terminal eller Kjør-vindu
<Kagee> ho -> ip
<Kagee> *host
<Kagee> Eller, det skulle funke å skrive inn "sftp://brukernavn@ip" i localtion-baren til dolphin
<Singularitet> Kagee,   Detta virka
<Kagee> fint
<jo-erlend> du kan legge til en snarvei hvis du bruker steder > koble til ... > Windows-deling.
<jo-erlend> ehrm... Eventuelt SSH. 
<Singularitet> jeg må ha det så enkelt som mulig å bruke.
<fyksen> Fattern har en passe gammel laptop som ikke har støtte for booting fra usb, og cd-drevet har knelet. Er det mye stress og sette opp unetbootin (unetbootin er booting over tcp/ip?)
<Singularitet> hmm, dette var rart.  jeg kommer meg nå inn på alle kontoer jeg har laga på serveren fra Ubuntu, men bare en konto fra Vistamaskinen til kjerringa...
<Kagee> Singularitet: det er enkelt å forklare
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, klikke på en mappe?
<Kagee> Singularitet: Vistamaskina bruker windows fildeling/samba/smb for å få tilgang til filene
<Kagee> Singularitet: mens Ubuntumaskina bruker ssh/sftp-protokollen
<Kagee> Filer som skal være tilgjenglige via smb må deles, og tilganger gis
<Kagee> Over ssh får du tilgang dersom du har lov til å koble til via ssh mot maskina, og du får tilgang til alle mapper brukeren vanligvis har tilgang til
<Singularitet> vil ikke det bli gjort automatisk via samba?
<Kagee> WinSCP (et ektra program) gir den den samme muligheten på en windowsmaskin
<Kagee> Singularitet: _hva_ vil bli gjort automatisk ?
<Singularitet> men jeg kommer jo til ene av kontoene via Vista, men ikke den andre
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, hva er forskjellen mellom kontoene?
<Singularitet> den ene heter "pilot" den andre heter "abg"    har brukt adduser brukernavn på begge.
<Kagee> Singularitet: afaik så må du dele mappene manuelt via smb. 
<Singularitet> må hver bruker legges manuelt inn i smb.conf mener du?
<Kagee> Neeei...
<Kagee> var ikke det jeg mente
<jo-erlend> hver bruker må _dele_ mappene som skal være tilgjengelig via nettet.
<Kagee> forslåt fortsatt winscp :-P
<Kagee> Singularitet: med smb (som windowsmaskina bruker) må du dele mappene manuelt (via verktøy eller dolphin) slik som du må om du skal ha tilgang til noe på en windowsmaskin
<Sakarias> var da også en måte å gjøre det på
<jo-erlend> Sakarias?
<Sakarias> smb.conf, sett opp shareene der... done :P
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Singularitet> Kagee, men det jeg ikke skjønner er hvordan jeg nå kommer til en bruker via Vista men ikke den andre, når jeg har brukt samme komandoer når jeg oppretta brukere..
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, har du delt noen mapper for "den andre"?
<Sakarias> hjemmeområder er default delt...
<Sakarias> Singularitet: har du kun laget sambabruker? eller har du også langet en bruker på systemet?
<Singularitet> nei, skal være forskjellig tilgang, slik at man har egne mapper 
<jo-erlend> eventuelt, har du bare laget en vanlig bruker i systemet?
 * Kagee bruker system-config-samba
 * Sakarias bruker vim
 * jo-erlend bruker ikke samba
<Sakarias> samba, nfs, afp :)
<Singularitet> oj, nå kom jeg på noe,,,,,   passwd....
<Singularitet> kan det være der jeg har tråkka i salaten tro?
<Sakarias> har du opprettet både sambabruker og systembruker?
<Singularitet> kan virke slik ja..
<Sakarias> begge har hjemmområde i /home/ ?
<Singularitet> etter hva jeg husker så har brukerne egne hjemmeomeråder
<Sakarias> ikke husk, dobbelsjekk :P
<Singularitet> hva er raskeste måten å sjekke det på, når man jobber via putty?
<jo-erlend> lag en ny bruker og se om det funker. Hvis det ikke funker, fortell hva du gjorde.
<Sakarias> Singularitet: ls /home
<Singularitet> der kom det opp dem jeg har lagt til ja
<Kagee> Hvordan finner jeg ut hvilken ATI-driver jeg har installert?
<Sakarias> Kagee: se i Xorg logg fila
<Kagee> (dvs, versjonnummeret av closed-source-driveren)
<Singularitet> har jeg lagt til brukere på feil sted?
<Sakarias> nei
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, hvis han har lagt til brukeren både manuelt og ved hjelp av synkronisering... Hvilke opplysninger er det som brukes da?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: synkronisering av passord i samba?
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det er en pam-modul, tror jeg?
<Kagee> Adapter ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series has 3 configurable heads and 3 displays connected. :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: kun hvis du skal bruke samba til å autorisere brukere
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, skal han ikke det?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: nope... han skal ikke logge inn på en linux boks ved å hente bruker og passord fra windows :P
<Kagee> Sakarias: finner ikke noe versjonsnummer
<Sakarias> Kagee: har ikke ati et kontrollpanel?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: slik default samba er, så leser den brukernavn og passord fra /etc/samba/smbpass eller hva fila het
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, nei, jeg mente at sambabrukerne automatisk hentes fra system-brukerne. Men hvis han både har lagt inn en manuelt og har lagt til en vanlig systembruker, med et annet passord.
<Kagee> jeg finner ikke noe fornuftig der
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: nei, de hentes ikke automagisk, de opprettes med smbpasswd
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, libpam-smbpass? I følge serverguiden: «If you chose the Samba Server task during installation libpam-smbpass is already installed. »
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: jeg velger aldri slik under installasjon
<jo-erlend> så hvis du da først har lagt til en bruker på sambamåten og så lagt til en bruker på linuxmåten, men de passordene ikke stemmer overens.. Hva skjer da?
<hjd> Kagee: leter du etter navnet på driveren, eller kun versjonsnummeret?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: ikke stort.. du blir autorisert med det passordet som stemmer til shell eller samba-brukeren
<Kagee> hjd: nummeret
<Kagee> 10.x
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, prøv å legge til en helt ny bruker. Se om det funker som det skal. Altså, bare bruk adduser. 
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: min bruker har forskjellige passord via shell eller samba
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, du får logget inn på sambadelingen med begge altså? 
<Singularitet> hva er raskeste kommandoen for å slette en bruker, så sletter jeg aller utenom hovedbruker..
<hjd> Kagee: du kan jo prøve å søke den opp i synaptic, eller 'apt-cache policy pakkenavn' i terminalen.
<Sakarias> med det passordet jeg har tilkoblet samba ja, jo-erlend 
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, lag en ny bruker først. Få det til å funke, så kan du heller rydde opp etterpå. :)
<Singularitet> ok
<Singularitet> bare med adduser og ikke passwd?
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det er jo det jeg spør om. Vil begge passordene kunne brukes til å logge på samba?
<Kagee> hjd: Installert: 2:8.780-0ubuntu2
<Kagee> Det er afaik ikke et ati-versjonsnummer
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, hmm? Ja, adduser. 
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: nei har jeg jo sagt... bare det passordet som bor i samba sin passordfil
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, da kan det jo faktisk være det som er problemet, ettersom hans installasjon trolig sjekker begge?
<hjd> Kagee: hm... da vet jeg ikke.
<Singularitet> og så må jeg vel restarte samba?
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, nei, det skulle ikke være nødvendig.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, du har brukt "sudo adduser" nå, eller?
<Singularitet> jupp
<jo-erlend> prøv å logge inn.
<Singularitet> på vista så får jeg beskjed om at jeg ikke har lov til å koble til++++    
<jo-erlend> du passer på forskjellen mellom små og store bokstaver, eller? 
<jo-erlend> dette hadde jo vært litt enklere hvis vi visste hva du har gjort.
<Singularitet> jeg kjører bare på små bokstaver
<Singularitet> jeg kom inn på mappene til den nye brukeren, jens.
<Singularitet> via dolphin
<Sakarias> som smb:// eller sftp:// ?
<Singularitet> sftp://jens@10.0.0.2:22
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, ja, ssh har jo fungert for alle brukerne hele tiden. Det er windows-nettverket som er kranglete. 
<jo-erlend> kan du ikke vise frem den smb.conf-en idn?
<jo-erlend> din?
<Singularitet> må prøve med smb da
<Singularitet> på den smb.conf en har jeg herja litt....
<Sakarias> det kan jo være grunnen
<Singularitet> men rart at det virker på en konto og ikke på en annen..
<jo-erlend> det virker på den første kontoen du lagde, eller?
<Singularitet> ja
<Kagee> Singularitet: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<Kagee> og post linken
<Singularitet> nå har jeg prøvd med     smb://pilot@10.0.0.2/
<Singularitet> og kom inn
<Sakarias> mens adg og jens fungerte ikke ?
<Singularitet> hvordan får jeg kopiert tekst herifra?
<Sakarias> marker den
<Kagee> du merker den og så killer du på midtre museknapp for å lime inn
<Sakarias> Kagee: killer? :P
<Kagee> *klikker
<jo-erlend> Kagee, du skal ikke slå så hardt på den at den aldri virker mer, altså? :>
<Singularitet> nå har jeg kjørt kommandoen din KAgee
<Kagee> og urlen ?
<Singularitet> det ble installert noe her ja, men...
<Kagee> pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Kagee> skal gi en url
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> husk på at jeg er helt grønn på ubuntu og terminal...
<Kagee> dersom du skrev inn hele kommandoen skulle du fått en url på slutten
<Singularitet> http://pastebin.com/61wynX9v
<Singularitet> der 
<Singularitet> håper jeg heller gir dere en god latter enn en dårlig nattesøvn :)
 * Kagee er en Ducktalesepisode fra senga
<Sakarias> ser rimelig lik ut som min, bortsett fra at jeg ikke synker passord mellom samba og systemet
<Singularitet> det er noe jeg ikke har fikla med ...
<jo-erlend> det blir satt opp automatisk.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, hvordan lager du en ny samba-bruker?
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, prøv å gjøre det Sakarias sier nå :>
<Singularitet> skal jeg stoppe den synken?
<Sakarias> "sudo adduser <bruker> ; sudo smbpasswd -a <bruker> "
<jo-erlend> det skulle ikke være nødvendig.
<Sakarias> "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<Singularitet> command not found
<Sakarias> hvilken av de?
<Singularitet> init
<Sakarias> hmm, kaller ubuntu den for smb tro
<Singularitet> bytte samba med smb?
<Sakarias> mhm
<Singularitet> andre komandoer bruker smb har jeg sett
<johslarsen^irssi> Singularitet: på ubuntu kalles den smbd
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, bytt ut init-kommandoen med "sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart"
<jo-erlend> åh. Det høres mer riktig ut ja.
<Sakarias> heter samba i debian, eneste jeg hadde å sjekke på :P
<Singularitet> nå har jeg nett brukt den første, med smbd i stedenfor samba
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, de to er like.
<Singularitet> martinserver@server:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d smbd restart
<Singularitet> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Singularitet> utility, e.g. service smbd restart
<Singularitet> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Singularitet> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart smbd
<Singularitet> smbd start/running, process 686
<Sakarias> da har du fått restartet den
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, prøv å logge inn med den nye brukeren?
<Sakarias> prøv så smb:// i filbehandleren din
<Singularitet> da blir det smb://10.0.0.2/brukernavn?
<Sakarias> jau
<Singularitet> hmm
<Singularitet> nå finner jeg ikke noe...
<Singularitet> men jeg finner en bruker via vista,,,
<Singularitet> hmm, nå kommer det opp her...
<jo-erlend> det der var en smule vanskelig å tolke.
<Singularitet> først så fikk jeg ikke logga meg inn på brukere via ubuntu, men en bruker via Vista.
<Singularitet> men nå kommer jeg inn på flere brukere via ubuntu
<jo-erlend> og da bruker du smb://, ikke sftp:// ?
<Singularitet> smb ja
<jo-erlend> høres jo bra ut det?
<Singularitet> vent litt her.......
<Singularitet> kommer inn på en bruker via smb..
<Singularitet> jeg må logge meg på mange ganger før jeg kommer inn som en bruker..
<jo-erlend> gjelder det både fra windows og ubuntu?
<Singularitet> skal prøve Vista nå
<Singularitet> kom ikke inn med den brukeren som var lagt til med bare "adduser"
<Singularitet> og heller ikke med andre brukere heller,,,,,
<Singularitet> tror jeg skal slette alle brukere jeg har lagt til, og så starte på nytt....  eller er det en dårlig ide?
<malin__> fikk laget ny bruker på en XP-installasjon hvor brukeren kun hadde tilgang til en slags brukerkonto uten noe admin-rettigheter
<malin__> morro at jeg fikk til det, når hun som eier den sier at en it-ansvarlig osv hadde tittet på det uten å få det til
<Singularitet> hehe
<malin__> hirens boot-cd er fint
<Singularitet> men nå vil jeg takke for all hjelp i kveld.   Må gi meg nå, skal snart stå opp og dra på jobb.   Skal prøve videre i morgo.
<malin__> :)
<malin__> ja, er visst en dag i morgen også
<Singularitet> ja, begynner på jobb 04:30
<Sakarias> begynner på jobb om 40 minutter... bør vel kanskje gjøre meg klar
<Singularitet> såpass ja
<Sakarias> stresser ikke... begynner ikke kuke til nettet før 00:00
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, jeg ville ha slettet de brukerne ja. Bare pass på å ikke slette sudoern din :)
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  nei den skal jeg passe på
<Singularitet> hva er rett komando for å fjerne allt pr bruker?
<jo-erlend> deluser <brukernavn>. 
<jo-erlend> med sudo foran for å kjøre kommandoen som root. 
<Sakarias> den sletter vel ikke hjemme området?
<Singularitet> hvordan sletter jeg det da?
<jo-erlend> sudo rm -Rf /home/brukernavn
<jo-erlend> men det er vel ikke nødvendig hvis du skal lage brukerne på nytt? 
<jo-erlend> det skader ikke.
<Singularitet> vil slette alt som slettes kan, dette er bare testbrukere
<Singularitet> når jeg legger til nye brukere så vil jeg har det enkelt, brukere med bare en mappe, så kan jeg lage dem mappene som trengs..
<jo-erlend> ja, det er jo sånn det skal være.
<jo-erlend> eller mente du at de skulle ha én mappe felles? 
<Singularitet> hvordan kan man kjøre sftp på vista enkelt?
<jo-erlend> winscp for eksempel.
<Singularitet> tror ikke det er noe for kjerringa å kaste seg ut i...
<Singularitet> bør være som en mappe på maskinen
<jo-erlend> det virker jo som om du har fått til samba nå, så da skulle det jo være ok. 
<Kagee> du kan vel sette det okpp slik at det basicly bare er å dobbeltklikke på en snarvei så åpner winscp riktig mappe
<jo-erlend> samba er vel mer brukervennlig fra et windows-perspektiv. 
<jo-erlend> eventuelt å sette opp webdav, men det skal vi vel helst ikke gå inn på nå :>
<Sakarias> funker dårlig å spille av filmer via winscp f.eks :P
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, godt poeng. :)
<Singularitet> men hva har jeg gjort galt siden det virker med sftp og ikke med smb?
<Sakarias> sftp og samba har ikke noe med hverandre å gjøre
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, hæ? Jeg synes du nettopp sa at det funka?
<Singularitet> delvis
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, var det ikke derfor du skulle slette brukerne og sette dem opp på nytt? 
<Kagee> Singularitet: du har isntallert openssh-server, derfor fungerer sftp/ssh. Det har ikkenoe med samba å gjøre
<Singularitet> nei, for å starte med blanke ark..
<Singularitet> aha
<jo-erlend> det ser ut til at problemet ligger i synkroniseringen. Kanskje den bare synkroniserer én vei? 
<Singularitet> reinstallere samba på nytt?
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, jeg synes du _nettopp_ sa at det funka? 
<jo-erlend> slett brukerne dine, sett dem opp på nytt, sånn som Sakarias viste. Det ser jo ut til å funke?
<Singularitet> det virker ikke bra, må prøve mange ganger før jeg får logga meg inn via smb.
<jo-erlend> fra Windows..?
<Sakarias> det høres ut som trykkleif
<jo-erlend> ja, det høres i hvertfall rart ut.
<Singularitet> har brukt enkle navn og passord, for å sikre meg mot slike feil
<jo-erlend> er det både fra Windows og fra Ubuntu? (Igjen, det er bare smb som teller)
<Singularitet> nå måtte jeg prøve tre ganger før jeg kom inn på brukeren, smb
<jo-erlend> fra Ubuntu, med andre ord? 
<Singularitet> ja, men med smb
<Singularitet> kommer inn etter hvert, både til bruker lagt til med passwd og bare adduser
<jo-erlend> ... og fra Windows?
<Sakarias> lag til med passwd ?
<Singularitet> har ikke kommet inn der ennå, skal prøve en siste gang nå
<Sakarias> passwd bare forandrer passordet på brukere
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg skjønte heller ikke det der... 
<jo-erlend> han mener kanskje smbpasswd?
<Sakarias> håper da det
<Sakarias> eller så har vi kanskje funnet buggen :P
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja. 
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, heh, i hvertfall funnet en bug, hvis han har fått lagt til brukere med passwd og det funker. :)
<Sakarias> hirr
<Singularitet> neida..
<jo-erlend> neida?
<Singularitet> men dere sa jeg skulle legge til en bruker i stad med adduser, og ikke bruke smbpasswd.
<Singularitet> så jeg har en bruker langt til med først adduser og så smbpasswd, og en bruker lagt til med kun adduser.
<Singularitet> men nå må jeg gi meg, skal opp klokka 03:30.   Kampen fortsetter i morgo, jeg gir meg ikke før jeg får det til,,,
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, nei, begge deler.
<jo-erlend> ta det i morgen. :)
<Singularitet> jupp
<jo-erlend> det er lurt å ta seg noen pauser av og til. 
<Singularitet> hvis ikke så havner serveren foran hagla,,,,
<jo-erlend> det er vel egentlig ikke å anbefale, vanligvis.
<malin__> hm.. hvordan kan det ha seg at man installerer ubuntu 10.04, velger å installere side ved side så en velger mellom xp og Ubuntu ved oppstart, også skjer det altså at hele partisjonen med windows og alt er helt tom :|
<malin__> grøss (og gru)
<malin__> merkelig
<malin__> merkelig, når jeg monterer disken (c:\) i Ubuntu live-cd, så kommer da windows opp :|
<malin__> snålt
<malin__> ser ut som alt var der likevel. Moralen er vel å partisjonere i windows først (når en skal dualboote) for å unngå eventuelle hjerteinnfarkt når en installerer Ubuntu. Eventuelt ta backup av alt først
<jo-erlend> å ta backup før du driver med partisjonering og sånt, er alltid en nokså god idé. 
<jo-erlend> men nå må jeg sove. God natt :)
<Sakarias> ta backup, uansett hva man driver med er en knall god ide :P
<jo-erlend> heh, ja.
<Sakarias> har 3 backuper i huset og 1 utenfor
<Sakarias> tror jeg klarer meg
<malin__> natta jo-erlend  ;)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Slik.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg vet ikke når møtet er, så du får finne noe lurt å ha i topic (-:
<Sakarias> w0h0, la topic krigen begynne :P
<Fyksen-nokia> Er det noen her, eller har alle gått og lagt seg? ;P 
<Kagee> jeg svarer, men er på vei til sengs
<Kagee> sleng ut spm ditt, så kanskje noen svarer i løpet av natta
<Fyksen-nokia> Hehe, lurer ikke på noe, bare tester ut mobil irc klienten her :) 
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-09
<RoyK> - Vi lever i dag i en verden der kunnskapen vinner frem, i hvert fall så lenge man holder seg unna Kanal FEM og Dagbladets forsider http://www.aftenposten.no/meninger/kronikker/Religion-br-bli-historie-6737376.html
<Berge> Rir ateistene igjen?
<cjoke> :-)
<RoyK> har vi ikke gjort det lenge?
<Berge> Jo )-:
<RoyK> folk som spør meg på gata om jeg har funnet jesus, pleier å bli merkelig stille når jeg forsikrer dem om at ja, jeg har bibelen, den står i bokhylla mellom Edda og Koranen
<Berge> Men har du den nye oversettelsen?
<RoyK> av bibelen? nei
<Berge> Jøje, denne Andersen slenger om seg med påstander, itt.
<Berge> s,itt,gitt,
<RoyK> synes det er mye klokt der, jeg...
<geirha> http://www.amazon.com/Brick-Bible-New-Spin-Testament/product-reviews/1616084219/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar
<geirha> Herlige kommentarer
<cjoke> Berge, finnes den nye bibelen bare i papirform ?
<Berge> cjoke: Neida, publisert samtidig på bibelen.no
<cjoke> takk :)
<Berge> Den har hendig nok alle Bibelselskapets oversettelser (men ikke MÃ¥llagets oversettelse fra tidlig 1900-tall).
<Berge> RoyK: Det jeg ikke skjønner, er at misjonerende ateister som denne Anderen ikke selv ser at de går i fellen de forsøker å unngå.
<Berge> «Dette vil gi en mulighet for å sette religionen inn i en historisk sammenheng (der den har hatt størst betydning) og å diskutere samfunnsverdier og etikk ut fra et sekulært standpunkt – en demokratiundervisning som ikke utelukker noen ved at den kobles opp, om enn implisitt, med et bestemt religiøst syn.»
<Berge> Som om det sekulære syn er fritt for verdier og fremstår som en universell plattform?
<Berge> Selv moderne vitenskap er verdiladet, og konstant i endring.
<Berge> All kunnskap må tolkes i en kontekst. Det er en trend at denne konteksten alltid må være et gitt, ateistisk syn for tiden. Det er en uting.
<Berge> Det var dagens rant!
<RoyK> atte...
<RoyK> religion er ikke vitenskap, det er eventyr satt i system
<RoyK> og om det var vitenskap, hvilken skulle man velge?
<RoyK> "The jews were right!" ? :)
<Berge> Nei, det er en forståelsesramme for å forstå själva livet.
<RoyK> tja
<Berge> Religion undersøker andre problemer, på andre måter, enn vitenskapen.
<RoyK> i så fall er det så mange forskjellige rammer at det blir bare tull å undervise gjennom dem
<Berge> Men som sagt er heller ikke vitenskapen fri for verdier.
<Berge> Jeg sier ikke at man skal undervise _gjennom_ dem, men om.
<Berge> Det vil tydeligvis ikke Andersen.
<Berge> Dvs, han vil bare ha historiske oppsummeringer.
<RoyK> religionene har fellesnevnere, men de fellesnevnerne er normalt kalt folkevett
<Berge> Som er interessant nok i seg selv, men skolen er også dannende, ikke bare undervisende.
<Berge> Det har absolutt verdi å undersøke etiske problemstillinger gjennom ulike religioners syn, f.eks.
<Berge> Og, vel, som sagt – hvorfor skal akkurat det sekulære synet være skolens plattform?
<Berge> Men jeg var ferdig med å rante!
<RoyK> fordi det er det eneste nøytrale
<RoyK> eller - det er det nærmeste man kommer noe nøytralt
<Berge> MÃ¥lt mot hva?
<Berge> Når selv vitenskapen i seg selv ikke er nøytral, hvordan kan et livvsyn være det?
<RoyK> religiøse vil sannsynligvis se på sekularitet som et livssyn og sidestille det med religioner, jeg forstår det, men jeg kommer ikke på en bedre plattform å basere noe på enn den sekulære
<RoyK> tja - ingenting er vel strengt tatt nøytralt, alt er subjektivt på en eller annen måte
<Berge> Nettopp. Derfor kan man ikke velge én, og heller egentlig ikke klage på at skolen har valgt noe annet enn sin egen.
<RoyK> men vitenskapen prøver i det minste å basere sin kunnskap på hva som er målbart
<Berge> (Ikke at jeg er enig i hvordan skolen legger opp RLE, altså.)
<RoyK> noe religionene feiler på totalt
<Berge> Som sagt, det er snakk om forskjellige problemstillinger.
<RoyK> Gud finnes fordi atte det står i bibelen som etter sigende er skrevet av profeter fore 2-6000 år siden uten at noe av det som står der eller personene som har skrevet det kan etterprøves
<Berge> Du kan fint måle massen til et objekt, men det er vanskeligere å måle hvor mye lykke eller ulykke abortlovgivningen har gitt.
<Berge> RoyK: Jeg tolker deg dithen at du ikke er religiøs.
<Berge> Og da er det litt pussig at du presenterer Gudsbevis (=
<RoyK> det er ganske lett å måle lykke og ulykke i abortlovgivningen, det finnes enkelt og greit i historiebøkene
<Berge> Det gjør det jo ikke.
<Berge> Generelt er det vanskelig å måle lykke (-:
<RoyK> jeg håper jeg misforstår det du sier som at du er motstander av selvbestemt abort
<Berge> Det gjør du så absolutt.
<Berge> Jeg argumenterer verken for eller mot, dog.
<Berge> (Nå, altså. Ellers gjør jeg det.)
<RoyK> :)
<prooz> Denne kanalen heter faktisk #ubuntu-no :P
<prooz> ... for en diskusjon.
<Kagee> .no?
<jo-erlend> religion har ingenting i samfunnet å gjøre. La folk tro nøyaktig hva de vil og ikke skamme seg over det, men samfunnet er en felles plattform. At samfunnet skal forby søndagsåpne butikker, med mindre de er mindre enn hundre kvadratmeter -- av hensyn til Gud --, er ikke så lett å forstå.
<jo-erlend> prooz, alright med litt utenomsnakk så folk kan bli kjent. Vi kaller det "team-building" :)
<geirha> Men søndagen kan ellers være hellig
<geirha> "hellig"
<jo-erlend> jada, jeg synes det er helt greit at ansatte har en rett til å ikke jobbe på søndager, fordi den er hellig for dem.  Men at man skal holde butikkene stengt av den grunn? Det er jo bare tull. I Oslo måtte T-banen stenge mellom 17 og 21 eller noe sånt på juleaften.. Hvorfor det? Er det helt umulig å finne noen få t-baneførere som ikke feirer jul? Nei. Det hellige er en privatsak.
<prooz> Jeg er mot abbort for voldtatte
<jo-erlend> Men hvis det er sånn at de har rett og vi venter på dommedag, så håper jeg at han kommer tilbake 21. Desember i år. Ok, verden går til helvete -- bokstavlig talt -- men du kan ikke annet enn å se det humoristiske i det. :)
<prooz> Jeg er mot homofilt ekteskap
<prooz> Ingen som lar seg fyre opp av brannfakkelen min?
<geirha> Jeg er mot prooz
<prooz> :D
<geirha> :)
<prooz> Og sånn on the record: Jeg er for det motsatte av begge utsagnene mine
<jo-erlend> jeg tror på å være mer forkjemper enn motstander.
<prooz> Jeg tenkte bare å komme med en radikal påstand og se om noen reagerte
<geirha> prooz: Hadde en aning om det. Hadde du ment det hadde du sannsynligvis kommet med en form for begrunnelse
<jo-erlend> hehe... Den, geirha, var ganske morsom. :)
<geirha> jo-erlend: Amazon-kommentarene?
<Berge> prooz: Re tema for samtaler her; det er bare å gi lyd om en OT-diskusjon er til ulempe på noen måte, så avslutter vi det eller tar det annensteds.
<jo-erlend> geirha, nei, påstanden om at folk som deler de tankene prooz utga seg for å ha, ville begrunne dem.
<Berge> jo-erlend: (Det er ikke av hensyn til Gud vi har regulert søndagsåpne butikker, det er av hensyn til arbeideres krav på fritid og regulerte arbeidstidspunkter. At lørdag og søndager er fridager og søndag spesielt behandlet har historiske årsaker.)
<Berge> Det er resultatet av god, gammeldags klassekamp, som tradisjonelt har vært alt annet enn religiøs.
<jo-erlend> alt har historiske årsaker. Moren min var veldig streng på at at svinekjøtt alltid måtte gjennomstekes skikkelig. Oksekjøtt _kan_ spises rått, sa hun, selvom hun ikke likte tanken på det. Det er en grunn til at kristne og muslimer ikke spiser svinekjøtt. Det er av historiske årsaker. Men det er mitt problem med religion; vi lærer og får et dypere innblikk i hvordan verden fungerer, men det påvirker ikke religionen.
<prooz> Berge: Neida :)
<prooz> Berge: Bare fikk litt sjokk av en sånn stereotype-samfunnsdiskusjon her
<Berge> jo-erlend: Moren din har rett, svinekjøtt bør gjennomsteikes.
<Malin> forstår godt at noen holder seg unna svinekjøtt :)
<Berge> prooz: Var den stereotypisk?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg ser kanskje ikke helt relevansen til søndagsåpne butikker og religionens plass i samfunnet.
<jo-erlend> at man ikke skal spise svinekjøtt av religionshistoriske årsaker, er bare tull. Hvis folk ikke vil spise kjøtt, så er det helt greit for meg. Jeg spiser hverken hval, pingvin, delfin eller kattunger, for eksempel.
<prooz> Berge: For meg var den det
<Berge> For loggenes del er jeg dypt uenig utsagnet ditt om at religion ikke har noe i samfunnet å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> Berge, poenget er at det er religionshistoriske årsaker til alt mulig. Både svinekjøttnektere og søndagslukking er basert på religion og historie, men argumentene er ikke lenger er gyldige.
<Berge> Årsaken til at man skal gjennomsteike svinekjøtt er altså at disse parasittene jeg har glemt hva heter helst burde dø før du spiser dem.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror ikke at vi kan rydde opp i galskapen uten å dytte religionen ut av samfunnet.
<Berge> Det er gyldig også i dag, som kjent, selv om kunnskapen har blitt viderebrakt gjennom religionsformidling.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det må du nesten argumentere for.
<Berge> («Svinekjøtt må gjennomsteikes» er ikke argumentasjon.)
<xt> jo-erlend: kan ikkje rydde opp i galskap utan å rydde opp i folk…
<xt> folk er gale..
<Berge> Det er de.
<jo-erlend> Berge, mhm.Nettopp. Vi forstår nøyaktig hvordan man skal behandle svinekjøtt for at det ikke skal være skummelt å spise. Men de kristne og muslimene nekter fremdeles å spise det, fordi det står i eldgamle bøker at svinekjøtt er urent. Religion hindrer samfunnet i å utvikle seg i takt med ny kunnskap.
<Berge> …wtf. Kristne spiser da vitterlig svinekjøtt. (En del muslimer gjør også, for så vidt.)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvorfor spiser ikke du hval og pingvin?
<jo-erlend> nei. Ortodokse kristne spiser ikke svinekjøtt.
<Berge> I likhet med agnostiske vegetarianere.
<Berge> Hvilken del av dette er galskap og hindrer utvikling og ny kunnskap?
<Berge> Poenget mitt er at galskap ikke er religiøst betinget. (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg spiser ikke pingvin av estetiske årsaker og ikke hval av fornuft. Jeg har som sagt ikke noe imot at religiøse ikke spiser svin. Det skulle bare mangle. Men å oppdra barn til å ikke spise svin fordi det var skummelt for tusen år siden...
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hva med å oppdra barn til å høre på autoriteter?
<xt> er ikkje så ille i Noreg der vitskapen stort sett ikkje er i konflikt med religion, stoda er verre i USA der mange folk ikkje kan bli vitskapsfolk fordi det står i direkte konflikt med trua.
<xt> dei vert jo møtt med kreasjonisme i tidleg alder, som om den var gyldig.
<xt> (somme stader)
<Berge> xt: Ja, og det er galskap.
<jo-erlend> absolutt ikke. Galskap er på ingen måte religiøst betinget. Men religion gjør det vanskeligere å kvitte seg med galskap, fordi uansett hvor mye man lærer om virkeligheten, så skal vi fremdeles oppdra barna til å forholde seg til måten folk trodde at virkeligheten var for tusen år siden, eller to.
<Berge> Og veldig umoderne. Europeisk teologi var liksom gjennom dette for hundre år siden.
<xt> Ja - dei fleste av dei store vitskapsmenna var kristne.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Mange premisser her.
<xt> Newton, Einstein..
<Berge> xt: Alle de kule!
<Berge> Eller noe.
<xt> Berge: mest fordi alle var kristne då vitskapsmenn var kule…
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvem oppdrar sine barn til slik virkeligheten var for tusen år siden?
<xt> cause..effect
<xt> Berge: religiøse folk. :)
<xt> Somme.
<xt> Human-Etikarar ikkje.
<jo-erlend> Berge, for eksempel de som oppdrar barna sine til å tro at at svinekjøtt er skittent og at de som spiser svinekjøtt dermed er skitne.
<Berge> xt: Ikke Galilei!
<geirha> Huh? Einstein kristen?
<Berge> xt: Han var kul likevel.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Har du noe konkret eksempel på dette?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Og om så, hvorfor er det galskap som hindrer utvikling og ny kunnskap?
<jo-erlend> Einstein brukte guds-metaforen. Jeg gjør også det innimellom. Det går an å være åndelig uten å tro på religion.
<Berge> Einstein var vel Spinoza-fan.
<Berge> Og kritiserte ateisme.
<Berge> Det er vel noe uklart hva hans persolige Gudstro var.
<jo-erlend> Berge, vi vet altså at svinekjøtt er sunt for mennesker å spise. Vi vet hvorfor det en gang i tiden var skummelt å spise svinekjøtt og det er veldig enkelt å unngå. Når du oppdrar barna dine til å se helt bort fra de sannhetene, så fratar du dem kunnskap om virkeligheten. Du nekter dem å forholde seg til det enkle faktum at problemet er løst og at det ikke lenger finnes noen sånn grunn til å ikke spise svinekjøtt.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er siste gang jeg spør, men: Hvem gjør dette? (Og igjen: Svinekjøtt må _fortsatt_ gjennomsteikes, problemet er ikke løst.)
<jo-erlend> å påstå at kosmos ikke har noen skaper, er nøyaktig like tullete som å si at det har det.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det har jeg jo svart på. Kristne og muslimer gjør fremdeles det når de sier at man ikke må spise svinekjøtt. De sier ikke at svinekjøtt må gjennomstekes. De sier at man uansett ikke må spise svinekjøtt. De fratar barna sine muligheten til å spise sunn mat fordi det kunne være usunt for tusenvis av år siden da vi ikke helt forsto hvordan ting hang sammen.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er mulig det finnes noen få slike familier (jeg kjenner ikke til noen, og jeg kjenner folk som mener mye rart), men i så fall: Hvordan er dette et samfunnsproblem?
<Berge> Og galskap, ikke minst.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke i seg selv et samfunnsproblem, men det demonstrerer prosessene. Religionen påbyr å spre misvisende informasjon og å forholde seg til skikker som det ikke lenger finnes noen grunner til å opprettholde. For eksempel søndagslukking. Det finnes ikke lenger noe som helst grunnlag for å la alt være stengt på søndager, men siden søndagen er hellig, er det vanskelig å argumentere for å avskaffe løsningen.
<jo-erlend> vi er et kristent land, tross alt.
<jo-erlend> det at kritisk infrastruktur må stenges for alle fordi en del av befolkningen spiser ribbe, er et eksempel på total galskap som ikke hører hjemme i et sivilisert samfunn.
<Berge> Jeg nevnte søndagslukking i sted, og det har ikke blitt religiøst begrunnet den siste halvtimen.
<Berge> Religioner påbyr ikke mer enn folk velger å ta til seg, altså.
<xt> Berge: det er mange andre aktiviteter folk vegrer seg mot å gjere på søndager pga det ikkje er akseptert i samfunnet pga religion
<Berge> Foreldre oppdrar sine barn til å stemme Frp òg. (Det er et vesentlig større samfunnsproblem, spør du meg.)
<xt> Berge: dette er eit problem for bønder, t.d.
<Berge> xt: Det er et samfunnsproblem, men altså et samfunnsproblem – ikke religiøst.
<xt> Vil nok effektivt bli løyst av at gamle folk døyr.
<Berge> Jepp.
<Berge> De har en tendens til det.
<xt> ser ikkje for meg at du blir sur om bønder bråker litt på søndager, iallfall
<Berge> Stakkars bøndene jobber jo som helter (-:
<Malin> ja, da fortjener de vel en fest nå og da
<geirha> Vi trenger smør, NÅ!
<Berge> Vi har smør
<geirha> Ikke remaen borti gata :P
<jo-erlend> sist jeg diskuterte dette, var det noen som påpekte at du kan selge øl i barer før butikkene og polet kan selge, mens polet kan selge sprit før barer kan gjøre det. En alkoholiker får altså ikke lov til å kjøpe ett glass whisky, men han kan kjøpe en hel flaske. Det er et eksempel på galskapen i samfunnet. Vi må rydde opp i skrotet. Det er så mange sprø lover og samfunnsnormer som ikke henger på greip i det hele tatt.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ah, fint eksempel. Hvordan er det
<Berge> …relatert til religion?
<Berge> Alkoholpolitikken i landet bygger på ymse forskning på alkoholrelaterte skader på makrinivå.
<jo-erlend> religion hindrer oss i å gjøre nødvendige endringer, fordi endringer i seg selv er negative. Ref svinekjøtt.
<Berge> Hvilke endringer mener du kreves for svinekjøttet?
<xt> jo-erlend: alkoholpolitikk i noreg heng vel lite saman med religion
<xt> samt svinekjøttpolitikk.
<jo-erlend> ingen. Det bare demonstrerer at religion hindrer folk i å ta konsekvensen av at virkeligheten forandrer seg.
<Berge> xt: eller smørpolitikk!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Gjør religion i seg selv, eller gjør enkelte religiøse?
 * xt er i smør- og svinekjøttproduserande familie
<geirha> Halvparten av statsrådene må være kristne
<Berge> Jeg tør påstå at ikke så reint få ikke-religiøse også er endringsvrange.
<Berge> geirha: Vi har jo en statsreligion!
<Berge> (Som vi ikke burde hatt d-: )
<jo-erlend> jeg gir ikke skylden til religion. Jeg tror ikke at alt blir automatisk fint hvis du får religionen ut av barneskolen og samfunnet. Men det ville gjøre det lettere å bygge samfunnet på fornuft istedenfor gamle skikker.
<Berge> xt: Du er en del av problemet!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg hører du sier dette, men du har veldig få eksempler eller annen argumentasjon.
<xt> jo-erlend: gammal skikk er ikkje eit problem i seg sjølv. Det er bare eit synonym på tradisjon
<xt> enkelte stammerituale må vi jo ha.
<xt> om dei har base i religion eller andre ting er jo eit anna poeng, bare
<xt> jula er jo fint døme på avkristna stammerituale :)
<Berge> Eller byggeskikk.
<Berge> Som er tungt symbol- og tradisjonsbundet, men ikke religiøst.
<jo-erlend> skikker er fine. Jeg har ikke noe imot dem. Jeg har ingenting imot religion heller. Men som sagt; at infrastruktur stenges når kirkene ringer julen inn... Det hindrer de som ikke deler den skikken i å leve normalt. Det er jeg motstander av. Tempora mutantur nos et mutamur in illis.
<jo-erlend> ut i samfunnet. bbl.
<Berge> Normalitet defineres som kjent ut fra når du kan gå i butikken, og særs så på julaften.
<jo-erlend> hehe... Nettopp..
<Berge> jo-erlend: Påstanden «religion har ingenting i samfunnet å gjøre» står dog ennå ubesvart, og det er en sterk påstand.
<jo-erlend> folk feirer jesus fødsel. Derfor er butikkene stengt. Derfor er det ikke vits å gå ut i samfunnet. Derfor er infrastrukturen stengt. Siden det er sånn, er det ingen grunn til å tillate at de som ikke feirer jul, holder butikkene åpne. ... Ser du lenken?
<Berge> Stakkars. Jeg forstår at dette må være hardt.
<Berge> Tre timer pålagt stengetid på julaften er en alvorlig inngripen i folks personlige frihet!
<jo-erlend> det irriterer meg at man ikke kan forbedre samfunnet av hensyn til visse religiøse grupperinger som ikke på noen som helst måte ville bli påvirket av forbedringene.
<jo-erlend> det handler om prinsippet, ikke eksempelet.
<Berge> Utover butikkers åpningstid (som ALTSÅ IKKE ER RELIGIØST BETINGET (med et mulig unntak av julaften og første {jule,påske}dag)), hvilke forandringer tenker du på?
<jo-erlend> at to mennesker som er glade i hverandre skal ha mindre rettigheter hvis måten de er glade i hverandre på, strider mot noen religiøses tro, er et annet eksempel. De finnes i bøttevis. Men jeg må som sagt gå.
<Berge> Hvilken religiøs tro er det?
<Berge> Jeg er helt enig i at giftemål ikke burde gi andre rettigheter enn andre former for samliv.
<Berge> Og om det strider mot noens religiøse tro, hva så? Folk er da uenige om ting, og det går fint.
<Berge> Bunkevis av folk er tilhenger av dødsstraff også.
<jo-erlend> nettopp. Men den endringen er vanskelig å gjennomføre, fordi den er dypt forankret i religiøs tro, som har blitt en samfunnsnorm.
<Berge> Nei, det er vanskelig å endre fordi Stortinget består av nisser. (Nå er det endring på vei, dog.)
<Berge> Kjønnsnøytral ekteskapslov har vi og greier.
<Berge> (Rett nok ikke kjønnsnøytral liturgi for giftemål ennå, men det er fordi Kirkemøtet er en gjeng seige nisser.)
<jo-erlend> paranoia er når du sitter på første rad i kirken og føler at det sitter noen bak deg.
<xt> Når skal eg få lov å gifte meg med mange koner!
<xt> ikkje nok med ei.
<Berge> xt: Som om det finnes så mange som vil gifte seg med deg!
 * Berge dukker.
<jo-erlend> avskaff ekteskapet i det hele tatt og la folk leve og være glade i hverandre hvordan de vil.
<xt> Berge, pft! How would you know!
<Berge> xt: Vel, jeg vet om minst én som ikke vil gifte seg med deg.
<Berge> Det er et datapunkt!
<Berge> jo-erlend: 15:50:08 < Berge> Jeg er helt enig i at giftemål ikke burde gi andre rettigheter enn andre former for samliv.
<jo-erlend> mhm
<Berge> (Som ikke er det samme som å avskaffe ekteskap d-: )
<Berge> En tradisjonsrik affære, og meg bekjent er det ikke bare religiøse som gifter seg.
<Berge> Selv om de sekulære bryllup jeg har vært i har vært slående like de kristne (=
<jo-erlend> la folk komme ut av ekteskapet uten skam! :)
<geirha> I en av kulturene i Star Trek, gifter menn seg med tre kvinner, og kvinner gifter seg med tre menn. Hadde vært interessant å teste ut i praksis. :)
<geirha> (Vet ikke hvordan det fungerer med homofili der dog)
<xt> for andre måter organisere samfunnet på kan folk lese i Culturen-serien til Ian M. Banks
<xt> bra bøker.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg synes vel at det er greit at mennesker kan være i et anerkjent parforhold. For eksempel at man skal kunne ha én spesiell person som man kan betro seg til og de bekjennelsene ikke kan brukes som bevis i retten. Men hvorfor skal det i seg selv ha noe med sex å gjøre?
<jo-erlend> ekteskapet mellom Denny og Alan i Boston Legal var en interessant problemstilling, for eksempel.
<geirha> «The Genesis was fine. My son was scared by the snakes and he wanted to skip that part. Therefore, we went ahead with Exodus. After Moses led the Israels out of Egypt, Persons with chopped heads started to appear. Persons with knife in their tummies and with blood around them started to appear.»
<geirha> Foreldre bør vite bedre enn å la barna lese det gamle testamentet :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ekteskap gir ingen immunitet i noens land lov, vel?
<superos> geirha: Moses var en stor hærfører. For en karriere i forsvaret er GT kanskje god lesning for de små.
<Berge> Goethe var en stor pøt!
<Kagee> skjer med religiøsprat?
<lilix> wat?
<RoyK> Kagee: ser ut som om enkelte her inne er religiøse og enkelte andre ikke er det - ikke verre enn det :P
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-10
<Malin> næh, må da være lov å være litt off-topic av og til :)
<jo-erlend> Berge, jovisst. I mange land. I Norge også, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> tror den grunnleggende tanken er at folk skal kunne snakke i søvne uten å bli tiltalt for det, selvom den du sover med hører det. Eller hvis du sier noe i et annet intimt øyeblikk.
<jo-erlend> men hvis spørsmålet i seg selv er interessant, så bør du se hele Boston Legal. De har mange interessante spørsmål som de jobber seg gjennom på en morsom måte. Boston Legal og StarTrek: The Next Generation er noe alle burde ta seg tiden til å se.
<Sakarias> StarTrek er det beste sovepillen som noen gang har gått på TV
<stianhj> Sakarias: blasphemy
<Sakarias> stianhj: din relgion, ikke min
<geirha> StarTrek er den eneste sanne religionen. Alle andre religioner er gale. Det burde alle forstå.
<sharkjaw> etter at jeg gikk fra 11.04 til 11.10 får jeg ikke 3D grafikk lengre
<sharkjaw> compiz-check gir meg en klar melding om hvorfor:  Error: vesa driver in use
<sharkjaw> /var/log/Xorg.0.log gir meg ikke noen like god forklaring: [    32.538] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<sharkjaw> [    32.538] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<sharkjaw> [    32.538] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<sharkjaw> Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<sharkjaw> Noen som har noen lure forslag ... jeg har tydelig ikke svart belte i google, for jeg har ikke funnet noe som har gitt meg nok å jobbe vidre med ...
<Berge> Er det GMA500-greier?
<Berge> Eller: Hva er PCI-IDene?
<sharkjaw> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<Berge> mm, så du må ha noe UXA-greier.
<sharkjaw> Berge: ?
<Berge> UXA er moderne maskinvareaksellerasjon i X.
<Berge> Men det burde nok funket.
<Berge> Kan du poste hele Xorg.0.log og lspci -v?
<sharkjaw> Berge: http://pastebin.com/gPUEK069
<Berge> sharkjaw: Har du en /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sharkjaw> Berge: nei ... det finnes ikke lenger :/
<sharkjaw> sudo lshw -c video | grep configuration
<sharkjaw>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<Berge> sharkjaw: Du kan fint ha en xorg.conf, men i teorien skal X klare å autokonfigurere seg.
<Berge> Ikke at den gjør.
<Berge> Jeg tror jeg ville laget en xorg.conf med eksplisitt i915-driver.
<sharkjaw> Berge: ja, det er vel der selve problemet mitt er nå ... den confer seg ikke selv ...
 * sharkjaw må bite i det sure eplet å skrive en xorg.conf igjen. ... begynner å bli mange år siden forige gang ...
<Berge> Du kan vel alltids få en generert på noe vis, og bare koke den.
<sharkjaw> prøver først å endre i /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet i915.modeset=0"
 * sharkjaw rebooter
<Berge> ooh, modsetting.
<Berge> Veldig tidlig 90t-all.
 * sharkjaw var ikke med så tidlig på 90-tallet ... "bare fra -98"
<Sakarias> er glad den tiden er over :P
<Berge> Indeed
<citoyen> Om det bare var så vel
<lnostdal> jeez ..
 * citoyen har måttet modesette for å få grafikk i de to foregående releasene
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jq_WaOLjdyQ <-- synes Ubuntu TV begynner å se bra ut nå.
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja :D det så nice ut
<barf> Hvor for skriver man . ./.bashrc ?
<barf> istede for kun ./.bashrc
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> hvorfor gjør du det? Kan du gi et eksempel?
<barf> barf: do you mean .  ./.bashrc? It forces the contents of .bashrc to be run in the current shell rather than spawning a child process
<barf> Svarte dem på ubuntu kanalen, ikke det at jeg forstår helt hva det betyr, men om jeg tolker fra kontekst så vil det si at mede den punktumen forran så vil det bli aktivt nå, mens uten vil variablene kun bli aktive i en eller annen datter prosess?
<jo-erlend> ja, det er sånn det høres ut. Jeg har ikke vært borte i det der.
<Kagee> barf: dersom du kjøer et shell alerede, f.eks det shellet du
<Kagee> gjorde endringer i, så vil ikke det lese inn bashrc på nytt.
<Kagee> . er for å source/få bash til å lese inn fila på nytt
<RoyK>  
<Kagee> .
<jo-erlend>  
<Marzata>  
<Kagee>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-11
<barf> Jeg trodde . = current directory? Men her betyr det trolig noe annet.
<jo-erlend> . betyr CD. Det der er vel noe spesielt for bash.
<geirha> barf: Det er det, hvis det er del av en sti
<geirha> help .
<geirha> help source
<geirha> Se også http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/060
<cjoke> skyter fra hofta nå, men om man lager en katalog, så er der 2 skulte "kataloger" ? . og .. , mener å huske noe om ett eller annet jeg leste. . = current dir, .. = parent. ?
<cjoke> så hvis du skal til parrent dir, så må du spesifisere enten full path, eller .. med en etterfølgende slash
<cjoke> så konklusjonen min er at de gjorde dette forde de var lei av å spesifisere full path hvergang de skulle tilbake ;)
<jo-erlend> fglrx fra jockey-gtk: «3D- aksellrert proporitær grafikkdriver for ATI kort. Denne driveren er påkrevd for å utnytte fullt 3D potensial i enkelte ATI skjermkort, i tilegg også tilby 2D aksellrasjon av nyere k»
<Malin> noen andre enn meg med canal digital her, som opplever at hastigheten er lavere? jeg har stoppet transmission-daemon-servicen så det er ikke torrents som er skylden denne gangen
<jo-erlend> cjoke, det er ikke bare for å forkorte kommandoer. Det er også for å gjøre mapper flyttbare. For eksempel, hvis jeg har et script i Program/scripts/scripta som leser informasjon i Program/data/database.. Da vil scripta lese ../data/database. Hvis jeg hadde brukt hele banen, så ville ikke programmet kunne kjøres fra noe annet sted.
<Malin> nei, sukk, er seint, så får finne ut av det siden kanskje
<jo-erlend> veldig sent. :)
<RoyK>  
<geirha>  
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbQkInUThCw
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-12
<Eleccy> o
<RoyK> i
<Berge> s
 * xt har prøvd å installere ubuntu 10.04 til 11.10 på server med 128MB RAM
<xt> will not work.. :(
<RoyK> funka ikke lucid heller?
<xt> den feiler på ulike plasser, lucid feiler på "configuring language pack base en"
<xt> strange :)
<RoyK> nok swap?
<xt> RoyK: det er ikkje mitt problem.
<RoyK> xt: sikker?
<xt> RoyK: hæ?
<xt> det er ubuntu-insatlleren som bestemmer det
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/tmp/button.jpg
<dagerik> RoyK: jeg likte den
<RoyK> :)
<dagerik> har du lyst til å dele ut cannabis til 12 åringer?
<RoyK> hvorfor skulle jeg ville gjøre noe sånt?
<dagerik> siden du tydeligvis er for legalisering
<RoyK> eh...
<RoyK> tror kanskje du trekker konklusjoner litt raskt her nå...
<Berge> dagerik: Du vinner dagens ekstrapoleringspris.
<geirha> BREAKING: Someone said something. Flamewar ensued.
<dagerik> jeg bare troller :P
<dagerik> men det er mange tilsvarende argumenter på diverse diskusjonssider
<xt> "eg bare troller, men…"
<RoyK> "men det er mange tilsvarende argumenter på diverse diskusjonssider" <-- argument nummer én for dagen
<dagerik> hva er det jeg argumenterer for?
<xt> hehe
<xt> RoyK+1
<stianhj> Når jeg åpner et bilde med nautilus beholder nautilus fokus.. så når jeg alt-f4 for å lukke bildet, så lukkes nautilus bak bildet i steden.. wat do?
<dagerik> stianhj: jeg tror ikke nautilus kan åpne bilder
<stianhj> via natilus, med standard bildeviser
<dagerik> jeg forstår
<dagerik> jeg har ikke samme problem
<stianhj> hvilken versjon bruker du? jeg bruker 10.04
<dagerik> 10.04 jeg også
<dagerik> men er en ganske clean install, så har ikke rotet mye rundt
<dagerik> det er eye of gnome som ikke får fokus til deg?
<stianhj> jepp
<dagerik> høres rart ut.
<stianhj> har en 1,5 år gammel install som jeg bruker hver dag (jobbmaskin)
<stianhj> men føler det har vært sånn hele tiden
<Sakarias> har ikke slått på "fokus følger muspekeren" da?
<stianhj> vet ikke.. skulle tro jeg hadde blitt mer irritert av det før
<stianhj> nei
<dagerik> har du skrivebordseffekt erpå?
<stianhj> står på 'Normal' i 'Appearance'
<dagerik> prøv å endre til none
<stianhj> nå åpner bildene bak nautilus
<stianhj> weird
<jo-erlend> en ting som irriterer meg, er at input-feltene i Firefox ikke bruker norsk ordbok, selvom systemet ellers gjør det. Hva må jeg gjøre for å fikse det?
<Sakarias> installere norsk-ordbok i firefox
<Malin> om du skriver inn noe i et inputfelt, høyreklikker på ordet du skriver, så får jeg opp noe som heter languages, og der skal en kunne velge: "add dictonary"
<Malin> så kanskje det er noe slikt?
<Malin> evt. så kanskje en må installere denne pakken? firefox-locale-nb  ?
<Sakarias> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/language-tools/
<Sakarias> bare å dytte inn korrekt språk fra den siden
<Sakarias> så høyre klikke på feltet, og si at man vil ha norsk ordliste
<RoyK>  
<Kagee>  
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> tomprat?
<RoyK> tomprat!
<Kagee> I alle dager. I Lubuntu styres systemvolumet mitt av mediespilleren, panelikonet gjør ingenting
<Kagee> jo, det gjør noe. men om mediespilleren står på bunn er det ikkenoe lyd
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-13
 * RoyK lurer på om lubuntu har noe med luser å gjøre
<Malin> jeg tipper l-en er fra skrivebordsmiljøet lxde
<Malin> men tja, hvem veit
<RoyK>  
<Brumle>  
<Kagee> Ø_Ø
 * RoyK har fått seg nye briller :D
<Kagee> Er det en måte å få det til slik at om jeg åpner en *.pl-fil i vim som ikke fines, så forhandsutfylles den med info, og settes executable ?
<Berge> Jeg ville wrappet vim, i så fall.
<Berge> vim skriver jo ingen fil før du gjør :w
<Berge> Du kan vel alltids gjøre det med nok hooks i vimscript, men det er jo ca. en oneliner i bash.
<Berge> Jeg gjør egentlig bare :!chmod +x fil.pl i vim.
<Kagee> Berge: hmm. men ønsker å forhansfylle den også
<Kagee> men ja, deet kan kanskje gjøres i bash
<Berge> Kagee: Ja?
<Berge> To linjer bash, da. (-:
<Berge> http://kana.github.com/config/vim/skeleton.html finnes faktisk, da.
<Kagee> To :-/
<Berge> Ev. http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2291
<Kagee> evnt https://gist.github.com/1605904
<Berge> Du vil kanskje sjekke om du kan skrive til filen også.
<Kagee> mja.
<Kagee> hvorfor blir ikke min .profile lest inn ....
<geirha> .profile blir lest når du logger in grafisk
<geirha> alias og funksjoner og slikt legger du i .bashrc, ikke .*profile
<Kagee> det var det jeg kom fram til. den fungerte bedre i .bashrc
<geirha> touch er unødvendig, og printf er å foretrekke over echo -e
<geirha> pim() { if [[ -e $1 ]]; then vim "$1"; else printf '%s\n' '#!/usr/bin/env perl' 'use strict;' '' > "$1" && chmod +x "$1" && vim "$1"; fi; }
<Mogget> Kagee: skal du mot TG i år?
<Mogget> dvs. skal du dit i år?
<Kagee> Mogget: maaaaaaaaybeee or not
<Mogget> det er tomt for biletter så dersom du ikke har kjøpt allerede så blir det dagspass i såfall.
<Kagee> meeeg
<Kagee> Mogget: går vel kanskje ann å få kjøpte noe når det nærmer seg
<Mogget> ja de bruker å legge ut noen biletter, men det betyr at du må legge deg inn som reservert nå.
<Kagee> geirha: hmm, den funksjonen vil ikke terminere før vim terminerer? Så jeg kan legge inn en md5 av en uendret fil, og slette fila om jeg ikke endret dem i vim ?
<Kagee> It dosen't have the appeal to me anymore....
 * Kagee foretrekker singleplayer rollespill
<Mogget> hmm, lurer på om jeg blir godkjent som foreigner nå som jeg har flyttet ut av landet. Det betyr at jeg halverer prisen.
<geirha> Jeg skjønte ikke hva du mente der.
<Mogget> geirha: jeg har flyttet til sveits for å jobbe der i et år. Og TG har sånne biletter for folk som har utelands adresse.
<Mogget> halve prisen tilogmed.
<geirha> Mogget: Ikke deg, Kagee :P
<Kagee> geirha: om jeg kjører pim, men tenker "pokker, det ble feil filnavn", og lukker vim uten å gjøre noen endringer i fila
<Kagee> dersom jeg finner md5'en for fila med forhandsinnholdet, og så sjekker md5'en av den nye fila etter at vim er kjørt, så kan jeg slette den om den er uendret
<westernanalog> banne!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<westernanalog> netbank/java er bare trøbbel
<westernanalog> hadde problemer med firefox. byttet så til opera og det funket fint. nå virker ikke det lenger heller
<Malin> har du nettbank der du kan unngå bank-id?
<Malin> men enig med at det er mye styr å ha java-applets :S
<westernanalog> er ikke sikker
<Malin> okey
<westernanalog> er passe lei nå
<Malin> i skandiabanken skal det gå, men jeg har ikke fått ordna det enda :p
<Malin> men i starten da je brukte skandiabanken, var det jo uten java :D
<westernanalog> nordea her
<Malin> ah, da spørs det vel
<westernanalog> ser ut som det bare er bank-id som gjelder der
<Malin> mamma er også avhengig av bank-id, og da jeg var hjemme, sluttet jo oracle sin å virke, så jeg flyttet hun over på icedtea, så håper jeg det virker, visst ikke, får jeg legge til en tredjeparts-java-ppa
<westernanalog> men hva ¤%#&#¤%&" kommer det av at ting virker en dag og ikke den neste?
<Malin> det skulle jeg også likt å vite
<Malin> men ubuntu har jo kuttet oracle-java-støtte
<Malin> men det er sikkert flere enn meg, som har prlblemer med at det ikke går an å skrive inn noe i inputboksene med icedtea
<westernanalog> jepp
<Malin> så jeg sa til mamma at hun måtte si i fra med en gang om det skjedde, så skulle jeg ordne noe annet :)
<westernanalog> mhmm
<Malin> utover det der, så er det lite problemer hun har med ubuntu-boksen :)
<Malin> husker jo da hun hadde windows.....
<Malin> men jeg ser jo problemet med at hun går til java.com, når nettbanken maser om at det ikke er noe java installert
<Malin> mulig det der er bedre i firefox, der en får nedlastingsdialog fra ubuntu?
<Malin> men i opera, gjør man jo ikke det
<westernanalog> mhmm
<Malin> veit ikke hvordan å løse den biten, men jeg ser nå i alle fall at det er noen mangler ute og går :)
<Malin> hadde det nå vært deb-pakker på java.com, hvor det stod at denne deb-en fungerte på f.eks. ubuntu, så tror jeg det hadde gått ganske knirkefritt
<westernanalog> skal vi se
<westernanalog> pratet med nordea nå
<westernanalog> fikk ordnet det med en forenklet innlogging
<westernanalog> men en veldig tungvint løsning
<Mogget> banken hørte på hva du hadde å si etter at du forklarte dem at det er linux du bruker?
<westernanalog> he he
<westernanalog> ja
<Mogget> kult
<westernanalog> jeg stemmer for at ubuntu gjør en innsats for å få full støtte for oracle og gå bort fra icedtea. det ødelegger jo fullstendig nytteverdien av et system om man ikke kan gjøre dagligdagse ting som å betale regninger
<Malin> westernanalog: faktisk er jeg helt enig der. Jeg føler at oracle sin fungerer best, men icedtea fungerer betydelig bedre enn for få år sida.
<westernanalog> jeg antar at de fleste banker bruker java og alle betaler regninger. det er en god måte å miste brukere på nå ting ikke funker
<Malin> sånne her ting bør fungerer, skal Ubuntu være noe mannen i gata skal benytte seg av :)
<Malin> ja, mamma sa jo at hun måtte ordne seg ny maskin om det ikke fungerte med windows (vi får ikke til å reinstallere windows på den hun har :p )
<Malin> for nettbank må hun jo på....
<westernanalog> veldig viktig
<brik> fungerer icedtea med nettbank da?
<brik> sist jeg prøvde så gikk det ikke
<westernanalog> canonical må gjøre en STOR innsats for å få til en løsning som er idiotsikker for alle brukere. jeg vil påstå at dette bure være prioritet nr 1
<westernanalog> ja icedtea får jeg logget inn med
<brik> hm
<Kagee> "problemet" er jo oracle
<westernanalog> men når jeg skal bekrefte regninger og appen åpnes gang nr 2 i en session får jeg ikke skrevet i innputfeltet
<brik> spørs da, hvor mange land er det som har banker som bruker java til innlogging?
<Malin> brik: ddet fungerer med nettbank, men det varierer veldig er mitt inntrykk
<Malin> ja, de nordiske landene bruker det, så vidt jeg veit
 * Kagee anbefaler bankid på mobil
<Malin> hvor mange Ubuntu-brukere er det i Norden... :)
<Kagee> eller openjfk+chrome
<Malin> Kagee: ja, men alle muligheter bør fungere knirkefritt
<westernanalog> jeg har en billig enkel mobil. ubrukelig til nettbanktjenester. så det er ikke et alternativ
<Kagee> westernanalog: bankid på mobil bruker helt grunnleggende funksjoner på mobilen, og bankid på mobil innebærer ikke å "surfe nettbanken på mobilen"
<Malin> men jeg veit ikke hvor mange som bruker Ubuntu i norden, men det burde jo være en del folk, så det burde vel være av interesse for canonical å ordne så man har java som er fungerende på en enkel måte
<Malin> hm, når jeg får ordna så jeg slipper bank-id,s så skal jeg kunne logge meg inn på nettbanken i nettleseren på N900-en, det kunnej o vært morro, men først må jeg fåigjen det der batteriet :s
<brik> med dnb kan man vel logge inn med kontofonkode + passord om man ikke har java
<Kagee> n900 er en av de ytterst få telefonene som ikke kan brukes til bankid på mobil
<westernanalog> Kagee: ok, men da får man sikkert ikke like god tilgang til all informasjon og tjenester som i en fullverdig nettbank heller. løsningen i dag ble mobilbank via nettleseren og det var veldig begrenset hva jeg fikk gjort der
<Sakarias> dnb faller tilbake til gamel innlogging når man ikke har java installert :)
<Kagee> westernanalog: det er snakk om at du brukr telefonen i stedet for kodebrikken. bortsett fra det funkerer nettbanken helt likt!!
<westernanalog> hmmm
<westernanalog> ok
<Kagee> (enkelt forklart. og man bruker ikke en javaapplet på pcen fornå ta imot opplysninger)
<Sakarias> Man må bare ha telenor
<Kagee> eller talkmore. eller ringe telefonopperatøren sin og klage
<westernanalog> at det skal være så vanskelig å få til en standard som støttes av alle plattformer for så elementære ting som nettbank :(
<Sakarias> det fungerte helt fint... fram til bankid fjaset kom
 * citoyen liker skandiabanken som ikke insisterer på bankid
<Berge> AOL.
<Berge> Jeg bytter bank om de begynner å kreve BankID.
<citoyen> Så lenge det finnes banker igjen å bytte til, i alle fall
<Berge> Finnes alltid små sparebanker.
<westernanalog> Sakarias: Ja bankene har absolutt et ansvar
<Malin> kanskje på tide å skrote bank-id
<westernanalog> oppfordrer herved alle å ringe 22 81 64 00 https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Kontaktinformasjon-for-BankID/
<Berge> Hvorfor skal jeg ringe dem?
<Malin> problemet foresten med å legge til en tredjeparts ppa for å få oracle-java er at det er en privatperson som drifter den
<Malin> såvidt jeg veit
<Kagee> westernanalog: hvorfor? 1, du har ikke en brukerstedsavtale, 2. du er ikke kunde av bankid, du er kunde av banken din
<westernanalog> ja... jeg lærte det nå
<westernanalog> :S
<westernanalog> https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Kan-BankID-brukes-fra-alle-datamaskiner/
<westernanalog> de skryter i allefall av at de støtter linux diverse nettlesere ink. firefox og openJDK
<geirha> "i visse kombinasjoner". Herlig.
<westernanalog> hvem skal man da pese for å få dette til å komme i orden?
<Berge> SÃ¥ klag til dem?
<Berge> westernanalog: Banken din, egentlig.
<Berge> Sekundært BankID.
<westernanalog> det var det bank-id mannen sa
<Berge> Det er et hint du har vanskeligheter med å ta? (-:
<westernanalog> jeg ringer nordea hver gang jeg skal betale en regning for tiden.. men skjer det noe
<westernanalog> nei
<westernanalog> https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-datamaskin/
<westernanalog> jeg får bare grønne kryss
<westernanalog> alt burde være i skjønneste orden
<Berge> Da kan du nok klage til BankID.
<westernanalog> for å bli henvist til banken min :)
<westernanalog> haaaaaaaaaleluja... det viser seg at nordea har en javaløs innloggingsmulighet likevel. etter ørten telefonsamtaler :D
<Malin> :D
<RoyK> http://www.wimp.com/touchscreentechnology/
<hjd> Hei, i helga er det Ubuntu brukerdager med presentasjon/introduksjon av forskjellig temaer. Se http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/01/11/ubuntu-user-days-this-weekend/ for detaljer og bli med i #ubuntu-classroom :)
<cjoke> :-)
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-14
<jo-erlend> heh.. Jeg syntes at PCen min hadde vært litt treg i det siste. Nå ser jeg at syslog og kern.log vokser med flere megabytes per sekund. Tar tilsammen 9GB.
<jo-erlend> ... og det ser ut til å være bare i dag.
<jo-erlend> heh... less har jo ingen begrensninger på hvor mye minne den er villig til å sluke. Jeg kom til å trykke end mens jeg less-et syslog. Den er oppe i 3.7G resident minne nå. Det er jo direkte harry.
<jo-erlend> ... transmission og dårlig wlan-drivere, ser ut til å være skyldig.
<jo-erlend> nei... Nå må det gjøres noe. Plutselig var rot-filsystemet mitt helt fullt.
<Malin> det hørtes temmelig vilt ut med så digre log-filer :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-15
<shazzr> Lagropet til herrelandslaget i håndball er i følge tv2 "Ubuntu".....de skulle bare visst. :)
<cjoke> Hærre min hjesos! apt-get dist-upgrade fra 10.04 -> 12.04 er ingen spøk.
<cjoke> så mye kluddr! --force-remove-reinstreq, remove-essential . osv osv. fjærne pakker, fjærne bibliotek, ny feilmelding, fjærne, ny.. not again! neste nå tror jeg blir arch eller i hvertfall noe med gode tar.gz filer. nå er jeg LEI av deb.
<geirha> Litt vel tidlig å oppgrade til 12.04 nå
<cjoke> geirha, det syntes ikke ubuntu :->
<cjoke> Er egentlig vant med det. begynnte å kompilere kernels i rh5.2
<cjoke> men å ta hoppet fra 10.04 til 12.04 var litt i overkant. ble mye hakking.
<cjoke> lenge siden jeg har hold på med "bleeding edge" :)
<cjoke> på tide :->
<geirha> Ubuntu vil ikke anbefale deg å oppgradere til en uferdig utgivelse ...
<cjoke> kanskje ikke , men update-manager gjorde det.
<geirha> Kun hvis du kjører den med -d eller -c eller hva det nå var
<cjoke> du har nok rett
<cjoke> -d
<RoyK> heh - oppdaterer man med -d, ber man jo strengt tatt om bråk :P
<lnostdal_> uhm, en skal vel aldri hoppe mer en ett skritt om gangen
<hjd> fra LTS til neste LTS skal funke.
<lnostdal_> ahok
<prooz> Get:1 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main alsa-base all 1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu1 [140 kB]
<prooz> cat /proc/asound/version
<prooz> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<prooz> Hvorfor i svarte får jeg ikke 1.0.24 ?
<hjd> hva sier apt-cache policy alsa-base ?
<prooz> 1.0.24 på begge
<prooz> Har prøvd å fjerne alsa, apt-cache clean og installere på nytt, men fortsatt 1.0.24
<prooz> *1.0.23
<geirha> Heh, i 10.04 er 1.0.22 installert, men /proc/asound/version sier 1.0.21
<jo-erlend> shazzr_, har du en referanse til det, eller? :)
<jo-erlend> geirha, Precise har vært veldig fin her. Klokka er midlertidig fjernet, men ellers ingen store problemer. Det er endel problemer fra 11.10 som er fikset. Men det er klart... Man må følge med. Og oppgradering fra 10.04 til Precise, er altfor tidlig med mindre målet er å rapportere bugs.
<jo-erlend> de har flyttet mye av utviklingen ut av hovedarkivene og over i PPAer, sånn at ting kan testes bedre. Det er årevis siden sist jeg oppgraderte så tidlig, men hittil er jeg fornøyd. Det hjelper sikkert at Precise er bevisst konservativ, så det skal bli spennende å se om prosessene fungerer like godt i Q.
<hjd> Bortsett fra småproblemer med oppgradering av LibreOffice tidligere denne uka, virker det som Precise fungerer rimelig problemfritt. Dog, jeg har kun testet i en virtuell maskin hittil.
<hjd> jo-erlend: forresten, hvordan er aktivitetsnivået i #python-no?
<hjd> Var det ikke du som satte opp det for en stund tilbake?
<jo-erlend> hjd, jo. Aktiviteten er økende. Det er gjerne sånn at folk må snakke litt for at folk skal snakke, så det tar tid å lage et spirende miljø, men det bedrer seg.
<jo-erlend> hjd, jeg glemte libreoffice-greia. Det er forresten litt imponerende siden jeg har fått et par hundre eposter om det eller noe :)
<hjd> Den traff vel alle som er på precise. Jeg fikk bare 50 eposter eller noe etter at min rapport ble merket som duplikat...
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke talt dem, altså. Jeg bare så at det var fryktelig mange av dem. :)
 * Kagee må lære seg perl .__.
<hjd> Jeg bet kun merke i det siden jeg merket ca 50 stykker som jeg slettet i slengen ;)
<hjd> Kagee: hvorfor det? :)
<Kagee> hjd: det er språket vi bruker i applikasjons og databasedrift
<hjd> da så. Vær obs på at tutorials du finner på nettet kan være gamle http://retout.co.uk/blog/2012/01/09/perl-tutorial
<RoyK> Kagee: alle må lære seg perl :D
<geirha> Har klart meg fint uten så langt.
<RoyK> pøh ;)
<geirha> jo!
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-07
<jo-erlend> <RoyK> en eller to fine magneter og skiver som kan brukes til coasters, bare sett gummiknotter under ;) <-- det må være noe av det mest nerdete jeg har hørt. Elsker det! :)
<IvarB> http://www.hardware.no/artikler/forskere-har-funnet-en-tredje-form-for-magnetisme/115656
<RoyK> jo-erlend: :D
<Mathias> tredje?
<Mathias> er det ikke 4-5?
<Mathias> dere må våkne!
 * RoyK er våken og driver med sånne kjedelige ting som å jobbe
<Mathias> uff
<Mathias> må ikke gjøre sånt!
<RoyK> blir jo penger av det, da
<Mathias> vil heller ha betaling i hus og servere
<Aeyoun> Serverhus?
<Aeyoun> Har noen sett noe særlig på Software Center sine recommendations?
<Aeyoun> De er latterlige.
<Aeyoun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1096950 — https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1096958
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1096950 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Do not recommend software already installed on the system" [Undecided,New]
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1096958 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Significantly lower recommendation score for software that has previously been uninstalled from the system" [Undecided,New]
<Mathias> hah
<Aeyoun> Jeg liker spesielt at jeg blir anbefalt av Ubuntu Software Center å installere den nye og spennende pakken Ubuntu Software Center.
<jo-erlend> :)
<hjd> Hm, anbefale ting du allerede har installert virker jo litt snodig. Men hvor lang er den listen egentlig. Jeg tenker hvis du installerer de som blir anbefalt, ender du opp med en dårligere/tom liste til slutt?
<hjd> PS. Hvis du kjører "ubuntu-bug pakkenavn" når du skal rapportere feil slipper du å oppgi versjonsnumre osv. Da finner den og legger det til automatisk.
<jo-erlend> Aeyoun, bra du sier fra, så vi får sjansen til å legge oss til. Da bekreftes buggen og temperaturen øker.
<Aeyoun> hjd: den har installert den samme softwaren til meg i over en mnd. Hvor mange ganger trenger jeg å installere VLC?
<Aeyoun> jo-erlend: var litt det jeg håpet på. ;-)
<Aeyoun> Det er flere rare ting med anbefalinger i Software Center, men jeg syntes de der to var de viktigste.
<Aeyoun> Jeg synes det var rart det ikke vare en bug på at Software Center anbefaler seg selv. :-P
<hjd> Aeyoun: jojo, jeg skjønner jo den. :) Men si at du har installert det som ville blitt anbefalt for deg og du aktiverer anbefalinger. Får du da en tom liste, en beskjed om at "du har det du trenger" eller? (Og ja, det er mulig dette er bare en konstruert problemstilling.)
<Aeyoun> hjd: hvor mange tusen pakker er det i repositoriet, sa du? ;-) Burde ikke være et problem. Jeg tror bare rangeringsmekanismen til Canonical mangler noen basiske sjekker.
<Aeyoun> VLC er sikkert populært, og jeg kan forstå at det er nummer 1. Men hvorfor det forblir nummer 1 flere mnd. etter at det har blitt installert skjønner jeg ikke.
<Aeyoun> Give me something new!
<jo-erlend> Jeg ville anta at det der ikke er så veldig vanskelig å fikse for den som gidder og som har oversikt.
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-08
<IvarB> hvorfor er ikke VLC standard mediaspiller i ubuntu?
<f00f-> VLC er vel ikke så godt egnet som musikkspiller, i alle fall
<IvarB> nei, men som videospiller
<f00f-> jau
<f00f-> hva er default standard per i dag?
<IvarB> Totam
<IvarB> Totem*
<IvarB> VLC og Mplayer blir nevnt som alternativer dersom alt annet feiler.... det er jo feil tankegang imho
<IvarB> bruk eller en mediaspiller som har BRED støtte fremfor noe som bare har delvis støtte
<IvarB> for formater
<IvarB> VLC kom i 2001, Totem kom ut i 2005... og er endel av GNOME prosjektet
<IvarB> ubuntu har jo gått bort i fra Gnome, så da kan de liksågodt droppe Totem også imho
<IvarB> </rant>
<f00f-> totem er vel bare tull, iirc
<malin> |/go 3
<malin> jeg tror ikke vlc kan være default ådfas jeg antar de ikke kan distribudere den pga innebygde codecs osv. Ubuntu har ikke gått vekk i fra gnome såvidt jeg veit. ser ut til at gnome3 er i bunn her
<geirha> IvarB: GÃ¥r bort fra gnome? gnome er jo fortsatt standard DE
<sigurdga> totem var det eneste programmet som fikk til å spille av en sony-disney-dvd sist jeg prøvde
<RoyK> sigurdga: huh? det burde da funke med alt - en DVD skal jo være MPEG-2 PS-video + MPEG 4 layer 1 audio, og det er jo rimelig standard - eller kanskje noen har gjort noe "smart" med CSS?
<Aeyoun> Om jeg sier KVM/USB, Windows 7/8, og "ikke faen om Windows klarer å bruke musa eller tastaturet etter oppstart". Vet noen hva jeg snakker om da? :-P Begynner å bli lei av at det skal ta en time å få igang Windows.
<Aeyoun> (Tror det er flere her som har KVM-erfaring enn noe mer Windows-orientert.)
<RoyK> jeg har kjørt windows under kvm noen ganger
<RoyK> USIT bruker KVM for ny "TSD 2.0"-løsning for sikker lagring og databehandling, også for windows-vm-er
<RoyK> win8 har jeg ikke prøvd, men win7 og win2k8r2
<Aeyoun> Vistnok så identifiserer ikke KVMens USBhub seg som mus og tastatur raskt nok for Windows. Så da er logikken at "if no keyboard; then tablet mode".
 * RoyK tester win7 en gang til...
<RoyK> musa funker i det minste greit...
<RoyK> og tastatur
<Aeyoun> Jeg hadde problemer en gang i uka med windows 7. Med 8 har jeg problemet hver jævla boot.
<RoyK> har ikke brukt det jevnlig, så vet ikke
<RoyK> får se hvor lang tid en win7-installasjon tar her ...
<Aeyoun> Prøver å søke opp «usb to usb keyboard signal adapter». :-P Ser for meg en liten dings alla keylogger-memstick man kan ha i mellom.
<Aeyoun> Pains.
<RoyK> hva bruker du windows-vm-ene til?
<Aeyoun> Det er en fysisk maskin.
<Aeyoun> Steam.
<Aeyoun> Men siden jeg ikke får løst problemet har det blitt til at maskinen bare står der og brenner strøm. :-P
<RoyK> åh, *sånn* kvm ;)
 * RoyK tenkte på kernel virtual machine
<Aeyoun> KVM/USB pleier å være fysiske.
<RoyK> joda, men du *kunne* ha ment noe som var relatert til ubuntu
<RoyK> og ikke spurt om fysiske maskiner som kjørte noe annet
 * RoyK peker på kanalnavnet
<Aeyoun> Den 13. omstart av Windows løste floken.
<RoyK> vakkert
<geirha> Du kan kjøre Windows 3.11 i dosbox. Mye enklere.
<RoyK> geirha++
<RoyK> litt mer klønete med nettverk, da...
<RoyK> men lettere å få opp DOTT
<geirha> DOTT? da bruker du jo bare scrumvm
<geirha> eller hva den nå het
<RoyK> ganske sært å kjøre opp DOTT i fullskjerm på en 17" mac
<geirha> scummvm var det
<geirha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCUMM_VM
<RoyK> joda, kjenner den ;)
<geirha> jeg bruker win311-en til å spille «Stars!»
<geirha> «Hold filene dine trykke ved å sikkerhetskopiere jevnlig»
<hjd> Hvor fant du den setningen?
<geirha> http://ubuntuone.com/5U8P0EEWpu1xFTWkeeEQ9h
<geirha> Dukker opp i ny og ne hvis du ikke har satt opp deja-dup
<hjd> Jeg fant, jeg fant https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/deja-dup/+pots/deja-dup/nb/191/+translate Takk for at du sa ifra :)
 * geirha savner av og til å være oversetter
<hjd> Alle kan legge inn forslag på Launchpad :)
<geirha> Jeg vet, men det er greiere å kunne dytte dem inn selv
<geirha> Men jeg orker ikke styret med å fornye hvert andre år
<geirha> Og styret med å finne ut om en pakke bør oversettes i launchpad eller oppstrøms
<RoyK> dytter ikke launchpad ting oppstrøms?
<geirha> Nei, men oppstrøms kan enkelt hente ut fra launchpad hvis de vil
<RoyK> hadde det ikke vært greit om lønsjfjøla dytta ting selv?
<hjd> Tror de bare importerer ting automatisk
<RoyK> jeg har hørt endel fra en kollega om at ubuntu knapt poster noe oppstrøms - trodde ikke det var sant, men om det er, så er det ganske ille
<RoyK> feil som rettes, bør jo postes tilbake dit de kom fra
<geirha> RoyK: Vel, hvordan skal det dytte ting oppstrøms?
<geirha> launchpad har jo ikke akkurat tilgang til å overskrive filer andre steder
<RoyK> trenger jo bare noen å håntere feil som postes og poste dem oppstrøms til riktig prosjekt - redhat gjør visst dette i ganske stor skala
<hjd> Det er litt opp og ned. De fleste patcher til pakker Ubuntu henter direkte fra Debian, ber de som oftest personen videresende de til Debian. Flere får nytte av fiksen og Ubuntu slipper å vedlikeholde et patch-delta for pakken.
<geirha> Forskjellige prosjekt bruker jo forskjellige bug-trackere også, og forskjellige måter å håndtere oversettelser.
<f00f-> RoyK : ubuntu har i alle fall historisk sett fått mye kritikk for å ikke bidra upstream
<f00f-> de har i alle fall aldri sendt meg noen patcher!
<geirha> Og hvilke pakker hører deg til?
<f00f-> ingen, er noen andre som har laget pakkene
<RoyK> f00f-: hvor mye har du bidratt til ubuntu?
<f00f-> kommer vel an på hvordan du ser på det
<f00f-> direkte har jeg bidratt ca ingenting
<RoyK> nettopp - så hvorfor skal du dømme noen?
<f00f-> hvem dømmer jeg?
<f00f-> og hvilken logikk er det du følger dersom du tror at du må ha gjort akkurat det samme som den eller de du eventuelt uttaler deg om?
<RoyK> f00f-: jeg har bidratt med feilretting og feilrapportering på ubuntu noen år
<RoyK> f00f-: jeg bruker ubuntu og vet hva som går feil, og hva som funker - det meste funker veldig bra
<f00f-> jeg har uansett ikke kommet med noen dom over noen som helst i denne sammenheng, såvidt meg bekjent
<RoyK> f00f-: så om du vil kritisere, så gjør det gjerne om du vet noe om operativsystemet i utgangspunktet
<geirha> Ok, kverulantveien. Hvilken kode er det du har skrevet, som er patchet på i launchpad, uten at du har fått tilsendt disse patchene?
<RoyK> moi?
<f00f-> jeg vet bare at jeg ved flere anledninger har kommet over kritikk over ubuntu sin manglende vilje til å bidra med ting tilbake til upstream, og jeg kan konstantere at det finnes pakker i ubuntu hvor jeg er upstream, og hvor det har blitt gjort diverse endringer, uten at jeg noen gang har blitt kontaktet av noen som har noe med disse pakkene å gjøre for å dele eventuelle patcher med meg
<f00f-> men det plager meg absolutt ikke
<f00f-> jeg kan jo finne patchene selv om jeg er interessert
 * RoyK melder seg ut
<geirha> Ah, hemmelige pakker.
<f00f-> jau
<f00f-> jeg vil ikke at RoyK skal finne ut hvor jeg jobber, for da ødelegger vi illusjonen hans om at jeg lever på NAV
 * RoyK flirer
 * RoyK gjetter at f00f- jobber for PST under superhemmelige omstendigheter og bare ikke får lov til å si noe
<f00f-> det som var mye mer plagsomt og frekt var når noen som ville lage en deb/ubuntu-pakke av noe software jeg har skrevet kontaktet meg med en lengre liste over ting de ville jeg skulle endre i sourcen slik at ting svarte til retningslinjene til ubuntu
<RoyK> url?
<f00f-> url til hva
<RoyK> til svaret du anga
<f00f-> jeg henger ikke med
<RoyK> nei, ser det
<f00f-> plz help
<geirha> lenke til henvendelsen du nevnte for ̃~5 minutter siden
<f00f-> imap://minmailserver/minmailbox
<geirha> Hva var den teorien om NAV igjen?
<malin> nattaklem til alle
<RoyK> teorien var vel at f00f- ikke har jobb
<f00f-> ja, RoyK er overbevist om at jeg ikke har jobb, men akkurat hvorfor han mener dette er der i mot litt uklart
<f00f-> :p
<RoyK> folk som nekter å snakke om hva de gjør eller hvorfor de gjør det, og samtidig babler masse pjatt på irc, faller ofte i den kategorien ;)
<RoyK> god natt :)
<geirha> malin: Jøss, tidlig kveld, men god natt :)
<f00f-> RoyK : problemet der er jo at du påstår at alt jeg sier, uansett hva, er pjatt dritt og tull
<f00f-> mens det i realiteten nok er vel så fornuftig som det meste du uttaler selv
<sigurdga> RoyK: de hadde vært veldig kreative med antall spor og at bare en tilfeldig av dem ville være den fornuftige, om du prøvde deg fram i vlc
<RoyK> f00f-: jeg tar deg alvorlig når du har noe å positivt å tilføre ;)
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-09
<jo-erlend> <IvarB> hvorfor er ikke VLC standard mediaspiller i ubuntu? <-- blant annet fordi VLC støtter kodeker som ikke er frie. Kanskje til og med primært derfor.
<jo-erlend> <IvarB> ubuntu har jo gått bort i fra Gnome, så da kan de liksågodt droppe Totem også imho <-- Ubuntu har aldri gått bort fra Gnome.
<jo-erlend> <malin> jeg tror ikke vlc kan være default ådfas jeg antar de ikke kan distribudere den pga innebygde codecs osv. Ubuntu har ikke gått vekk i fra gnome såvidt jeg veit. ser ut til at gnome3 er i bunn her <-- jeg _skal_ lære meg å scrolle ferdig før jeg svarer :>
<malin> jo-erlend:  ;) ikke noe stress, da fikk jeg jo bare bekreftet at mine antakelser var rett
<malin> geirha: ja, har snudd døgnet litt skeivt de siste dagene pga minecraft, så dermed ble det tidligkveld i går
<jo-erlend> _herlig_ xkcd i dag. Ordentlig lol. http://xkcd.com/1158/
<IvarB> jo-erlend: hva svarte du da?
<jo-erlend> IvarB, hvabehager?
<jo-erlend> ah. Altså, jeg svarte "inline". <--- mitt svar her, til det jeg peker på.
<IvarB> ok
<jo-erlend> Altså; VLC er ikke egentlig Fri Programvare. Et av de aller viktigste kriteriene er at du skal kunne distribuere programvaren. Hvis en kodek er patentert, så er det begrenset hvordan du kan distribuere den og derfor kan ikke den programvaren heller være fri.
<jo-erlend> men hvis du finner kodeker som Totem ikke støtter, er det fint hvis du sier fra. Det kan tyde på at det er noen som må pakkes.
<jo-erlend> perfekt tidspunkt for et flyangrep nå.
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> jo-erlend: var jo ikke flyalarm, da...
<jo-erlend> å?
<jo-erlend> trodde det var det det var ment for å teste?
<f00f-> det var RoyK-alarm
<f00f-> varslet at nå er RoyK våken og klar for dyst
<jo-erlend> RoyK, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8GHjzCvUds
<jo-erlend> Fawlty Towers brannalarmøvelse. :)
<IvarB> f... jeg har fått 50% skatt på første utbetaling i år
<RoyK> ping vg.no | while read line; do echo $line | sed -n 's/^.*time=\(.*$\).*$/\1/p' | xargs espeak; done # ;)
<blaamann> IvarB: Tvungen sparing.
<IvarB> jepp :)
<IvarB> http://www.itavisen.no/909045/mobil-stotte-rett-ut-av-boksen
<IvarB> vil-ha
<RoyK> IvarB: den har en liten ARM-kontroller som kjører linux ;)
<IvarB> jepp :)
<RoyK> bare 64MB RAM, men det holder vel om ting er strippa ned tilstrekkelig mye
<blaamann> http://www.nrk.no/tjenester/lyd/ og klikk på første avsnittet.
<blaamann> FÃ¥r dere opp en http autentisering?
<RoyK> nope
<blaamann> http://www.nrk.no/tjenester/lyd/
<blaamann> Denne http://lyd.nrk.no/ ?
<RoyK> nope
<blaamann> Noen andre som kan teste http://lyd.nrk.no/ ?
<jo-erlend> blaamann, er det noe nytt der?
<blaamann> Spørsmålet er om det er bare jeg som får opp autentiseringsboks der siden RoyK sier han ikke får det.
<jo-erlend> jeg får ikke spørsmål om http auth.
<RoyK> blaamann: prøv med en annen nettleser
<blaamann> Ja, Firefox, Chrome og Opera.
<f00f-> jeg får authdialog
<f00f-> nrk-mms-live.online.no:80 requires a username and password
<blaamann> jepp
<blaamann> Men hvorfor får ikke jo-erlend eller RoyK denne boksen?
<f00f-> kanskje de blir sendt til en annen streamingserver
<f00f-> mulig det er noe geo-dns-stuff
<f00f-> basert på isp
<blaamann> tenkte selv isp
<f00f-> kunne vært interessant å vite hva lyd.nrk.no resolver til hos dem
<RoyK> testa fra linux og mac her, samt fra en linux-server i .us
<RoyK> ikke noe autentiseringsdialog
<blaamann> Funker fra telefonen min, men fra alle enheter jeg har som er koblet på canal digital får jeg autentiseringsboks. Kødder de med canal digital her?
<f00f-> jeg er i telenor sitt nett også
<Solskogen> blaamann: prøv med wifi på telefonen (om den har det)
<Mathias> blaamann: sjekk da :P
<blaamann> Solskogen: Ja, og da fungerer det ikke. Siden den kobler seg på mitt hjemmekontornettverk som er CD.
<blaamann> fungerer ikke = autentiseringsboks
<blaamann> Skandale, hvordan kan vi da lytte til radioen ved alarm :-)
<f00f-> finn en re-stream
<f00f-> :p
<blaamann> Stømmene ligge ute flere steder, men merkelig at noen av oss får opp aut.boks
<Mathias> blaamann: fyr opp gode gamle aiscæst (icecast=
<RoyK> testa fra mobil også fra eduroam og ventelos mobilnett - ikke noe auth
<blaamann> Surfet igjennom webhotellet mitt og da kommer jeg inn. Jaja, trenger ikke denne tilgangen så livet går videre....eller noe sånt.
<RoyK> http://www.ismycomputeron.com/
 * blaamann1 tester lyd.nrk.no hos min søster som har GET og her kommer ingen aut.boks opp.
<RoyK> http://www.tu.no/tester/2013/01/08/denne-alt-i-ett-maskinen-blir-til-et-android-brett <-- stooort nettbrett
<jo-erlend> RoyK, dustete, eller? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg likte konseptet til Toshiba, med to nettbrett hvor det ene normalt ble brukt som tastatur, men som også kunne brukes som tosidig bok når det passet.
<f00f-> høres ikke ut som et komfortabelt tastatur
<jo-erlend> ikke sammenliknet med et vanlig tastatur. Men bedre enn en flat tavle.
<jo-erlend> fordelen ved skjermtastatur er jo at de er vesentlig mer fleksible enn fysiske tastaturer. Så det kommer litt an på hvordan du bruker det.
<f00f-> det er ikke fleksibilitet jeg ville brukt for å beskrive brukeropplevelsen ved skjermtastatur etter min erfaring
<jo-erlend> spesialiserte tastaturer kan gi en vesentlig forbedring i effektivitet. Men du kan vanligvis ikke gjøre det med et fysisk tastatur fordi du ikke bare gjør én ting.
<f00f-> effektivitet i henhold til tastatur kommer mye mer av vane og motorisk hukommelse enn mulighetene for å tilpasse selve tastaturet
<jo-erlend> men du mener ikke at det er en ulempe at man kan endre skriften på knappene etter behov?
<f00f-> jo, det mener jeg absolutt.. da må man omstille seg for hver kontekst, noe som vil redusere effektiviteten i forhold til hvordan man tradisjonelt sett bruker et tastatur, nemlig ved å se minst mulig på tastatene og mest mulig på det man faktisk jobber med
<jo-erlend> man endrer kontekst i forhold til tastatursnarveier også, når man bytter mellom programmer. ~/Nedlastinger er ikke samme snarvei i Nautilus og Firefox, for eksempel.
<f00f-> hvis man standig blir presentert med et nytt layout så vil man nødvendigvis måtte benytte tastaturet på en svært lite effektiv måte ved å stadig leite etter riktig tast etc
<jo-erlend> Det gir veldig lite mening, etter mitt syn å ha 120 knapper hvis det bare finnes tretti forskjellige ting du kan gjøre.
<f00f-> hvis du ikke forstår hvorfor man fortsatt sverger til 101+ taster på ordentlige tastatur så tror jeg ikke det er noe poeng i å ha denne diskusjonen :p
<jo-erlend> hæ? Klarte du å trekke _det_ ut av hva jeg sa?
<f00f-> ja, du sa at det ikke gir mening å ha flere taster enn ting å gjøre
<jo-erlend> det finnes _ingen_ minibanker i Norge som har hundre knapper. Selvsagt ikke. Det finnes bøttevis med situasjoner hvor man jobber med én oppgave over lengre tid og hvor antallet ting du kan gjøre er svært begrenset.
<f00f-> det finnes heller ingen minibanker som har gasspedal og ratt
<f00f-> fordi det er minibanker og ikke en bil, eller en pc
<jo-erlend> men skjønner du at det finnes dataprogrammer hvor det ikke gir særlig stor mening å bruke et fullt tastatur?
<f00f-> det kommer an på
<jo-erlend> heh. Det var jo nettopp det som var poenget. Det kommer an på.
<f00f-> på en ordentlig datamaskin så kaster man ikke halve tastaturet fordi man ikke trenger det akkurat nå
<jo-erlend> nettopp.
<f00f-> skjermtastaturer er bare en dårlig substitutt for et ordentlig tastatur, fordi man ikke har plass eller mulighet til å utnytte et fullstendig tastatur.. men dette fører selvsagt til at effektiviteten ved bruk av skjermtastatur aldri kan komme i nærheten av hva man vil få på et ordentlig tastatur
<jo-erlend> nei, det kommer an på oppgaven.
<f00f-> og hvis man da, stadig, skal endre layout på skjermtastaturet så vil det føre til at man aldri kan opparbeide seg en ordentlig motorisk hukommelse for tastene på skjermtastaturet, og dette vil hemme effektiviteten ytterlige i generell kontekst
<f00f-> men det kan helt sikkert hjelpe på effektiviteten til noen enkeltapplikasjoner
<f00f-> i alle fall i den grad at brukeren tar seg tid til å lære seg den applikasjonsspesifike layouten
<f00f-> men uansett hvordan man vrir og vender på det så vil det alltid være en dårlig substitutt for en fullverdig løsning
<jo-erlend> neppe.
<f00f-> og da ser vi bort i fra andre svært store problemer med skjermtastatur, slik som ingen tactile feedback og elendig ergonomi osv
<jo-erlend> men jeg skal huske at du sa det, når vi får skjermer som er så myke og fleksible at man også kan ha fordelene av et fysisk tastatur. Det er innlysende at det vil bli laget.
<f00f-> tror du virkelig at en skjerm kan gi samme fysiske fordeler som et ordentlig tastatur, bare om skjermen blir myk?
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke sett bort fra det i det hele tatt. Det er en grunn til at jeg er tastaturfrik. Men fysiske tastaturers statiske natur har også sine  ulemper.
<f00f-> kanskje du er en av disse som ikke forstår fordelen med mekaniske tastatur over disse plastsakene med rubber dome også?
<f00f-> :p
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg er helt overbevist.
 * RoyK ser for seg en positiv og glad f00f- slik han ser for seg et fredselskende USA
<jo-erlend> f00f-, jo, jeg tror at jeg forstår det ganske godt.
<jo-erlend> har du en profil på typeracer? :)
<f00f-> og likevel påstår du at skjermtastatur kan bli like gode som ordentlige tastaturer?
<f00f-> crazy
<f00f-> :p
<jo-erlend> ja absolutt.
<f00f-> etter min mening så lyver du eller så er du rablende gal
<f00f-> ;)
<jo-erlend> når skjermtastaturene oppnår samme kvalitet på tilbakemeldinger som det fysiske tastaturer har i dag, er det helt innlysende for meg at ingen vil ønske å bruke det vi bruker i dag.
<f00f-> hvordan skal en skjerm kunne tilby samme kvalitet på tilbakemeldinger som et ordentlig tastatur?
<f00f-> blir ikke det som å tro at touchskjerm vil erstatte mus?
<jo-erlend> som sagt; alt som kreves er en skjerm som er myk nok.
<f00f-> myk nok til å emulere fysiske taster med mekanisk switch?
<f00f-> ser det ikke for meg
<f00f-> hvordan skal den emulere konturen av tastene osv?
<f00f-> må bli litt av en skjerm dette
<jo-erlend> ikke emulere. Istedenfor 100 knapper, så har du noen hundre tusen knapper med grafikk over. Så er det programmet som bestemmer hvilke knapper som skal brukes til hva. Altså de samme fordelene som et fysisk tastatur har i dag, kombinert med de samme fordelene som skjermtastatur.
<f00f-> men nå må vi se bort i fra hvordan det skal fungere rent logisk
<f00f-> det jeg er mest opptatt av er det fysiske aspektet
<jo-erlend> det var jo det jeg snakket om.
<f00f-> fordelene med fysisk tastatur er nettopp det at man har fysiske taster, men en klar kontur, som lar deg finne tastene uten å se på dem, og du vil aldri ende opp med å trykke mellom to taster feks, fordi tastene er bygget med mellomrom mellom seg som man kan fysisk kjenne uten å se på greiene
<f00f-> og så har du hele fordelen med at tastene er bevegelige og har tactile feedback fra en switch eller rubber dome
<f00f-> jeg nekter å tro at dette skal kunne la seg emulere av en skjerm
<f00f-> og før den tid, så vil skjermtastatur alltid være et dårlig substitutt
<jo-erlend> hvorfor tviholder du på dette med emulering?
<f00f-> fordi jeg antar at du ikke har planer om å montere fysiske taster inn i skjermen din
<jo-erlend> jo, det er jo nettopp det jeg ønsker. Men det krever at skjermen er veldig myk.
<f00f-> og et bilde av en tast er absolutt ikke det samme som en fysisk en, av de grunner jeg nettopp forklarte
<jo-erlend> myk og helst elastisk.
<f00f-> dette blir du nødt til å tegne tror jeg
<f00f-> for det høres helt villt ut
<f00f-> :)
<jo-erlend> Se på QW. Det er vanlig at mellomrommet mellom dem er ca halvparten av bredden som en av dem? Så istedenfor å se det som to knapper, kunne du se det som ti knapper i to rader, hvor de to mellomste var trukket inn. Skjønner?
<jo-erlend> 5x2 altså.
<f00f-> yup
<f00f-> så hver tast består da av mange små taster
<f00f-> vil føles veldig rart å skrive på dersom hver enkelt lille tast vil flytte seg uavhengig av sine naboer
<jo-erlend> hvorfor skulle de måtte det?
<f00f-> du blir i så fall nødt til å gruppere og låse hver enkelt inn i grupper
<f00f-> en gruppe med taster for Q og en gruppe for W
<f00f-> som beveger seg unisont
<jo-erlend> tror ikke at det er noe vanskeligere enn å lage en elastisk skjerm.
<f00f-> hva skal ligge i bunn og registrere disse trykkene da?
<jo-erlend> potmeter? :)
<jo-erlend> _det_ er i hvertfall ikke problemet :>
<f00f-> er et svært viktig aspekt med tanke på feedback og effektivitet
<jo-erlend> jo, men det er jo også et problem som er temmelig løst allerede.
<f00f-> ja, ved bruk av store cherry switches
<f00f-> som ikke egner seg i miniformatet du snakker om
<jo-erlend> alle blåseinstrumenter har et element av det, for eksempel.
<f00f-> jeg vil tro det er en viss forskjell
<f00f-> ... på blåseinstrumenter og tastatur
<f00f-> men jeg kan selvsagt ta helt feil, blåseinstrumenter er ikke min greie
<jo-erlend> tja. Hvis du tenker over det, så er det ikke egentlig så veldig stor forskjell. Hvis du har et potmeter som er basert på trykk, så bestemmer du hvor mange elektroner som beveger seg gjennom. I et blåseinstrument er det hvor mye luft som passerer.
<f00f-> det later til at du ikke kan stort om tastaturer
<f00f-> hvis du tror alt handler om å bare registrere kontakt mellom to objekter
<jo-erlend> du later til å være av den oppfatning at hvis noen ikke deler dine oppfatninger, så er det fordi de vet mindre enn du gjør.
<f00f-> du sier jo rett ut at alt man trenger er en knapp og et potmeter, så har man oppskriften til et velfungerende tastatur
<f00f-> noe som selvsagt er helt uriktig
<jo-erlend> du er veldig slitsom å prate med. Jeg bagatelliserte det, fordi av alle de tingene jeg snakket om, så var akkurat det aspektet det aller minst viktige.
<jo-erlend> for å si det sånn; hvis du lager en 1mm skjerm som er mer fleksibelt enn et A4-ark og som er elastisk, så skal jeg fikse det mekaniske.
<jo-erlend> men alt dette var jo bare for å si at det er visse fordeler ved å kunne endre utforming på tastaturer. Det kunne for eksempel godt tenkes at jeg heller ville ha en dobbelt så stor Alt-knapp enn å ha en Super. Eller at jeg ville fjerne Scroll Lock og Pause og heller ha en liten klokke der.
 * RoyK prøver å få mediamosa til å samarbeide, men det er faenmeg ikke så lett
<RoyK> noen som vet andre VoD-løsninger som kan fungere i større miljøer?
<blaamann> RoyK:  Har selv installert og testet Kaltura, Plumi og http://www.resourcespace.org/ for litt over ett år siden. Men trur HiB velger Mediemosa til slutt etter at UiO og UiB har sagt at de vil gå for den plattforma.
<RoyK> UiO har valgt det, men han som kan det, fikk seg ny jobb hos gule sider...
<RoyK> ser ut som om det trengs endel endringer i sitebuilder, evt en helt ny frontend
<RoyK> backend ser grei ut, selv om den har sine sider den også
<RoyK> får vel til noe etter litt knot, evt med noe hjelp fra utviklergjengen her
<blaamann> Ser at Sitebuilder bruker Views3. Med Views skal du kunne lage skreddersydde visninger av innholdstyper. Har selv mekket noen views, men jobber med dette toppen 2-3 ganger i året så det går fort i glemmeboka.
 * blaamann har arvet en Drupal installsjon og får epost om oppgraderinger ALT for ofte.
<blaamann> RoyK: Hvilke problemer sliter du med i Mediamosa?
<RoyK> satte opp tvunget autentisering for alle gjennom drupal for å begrense tilgang, og det fikk sitebuilder til å godkjenne opplasting fra alle innlogga
<RoyK> fikk beskjed om at det ikke var en bug, men tror jeg klarte å fikse det i koden
<RoyK> ja, og så klarte jeg ikke å slette noe en vanlig bruker hadde lasta opp, men tror den feilen er fiksa i dev-versjonen, selv om dev-versjonen ikke funka da jeg prøvde
<RoyK> blaamann: hvor jobber du igjen?
<blaamann> HiB
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> blaamann: jobber du med oppsettet av mm?
<blaamann> nei
<blaamann> Jobber med webutvikling på en prosjektavdeling.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> høres ut som en jobb for deg, da, å snekre noe fint rundt mediamosa :D
<blaamann> Men jobber tett med videogjengen (setter opp en wowza når det trengs osv)
 * RoyK jobber med drift, og trives dårlig med å pelle php for å få ting til å funke
<RoyK> vi setter opp wowza i disse dager for sanntidsstrømming
<blaamann> Ok, vi bare starter en ec2 instans. 5-6 klikk og alt kjører.
<blaamann> Men brukte laaaaang tid på å lese Wowza sin manual 2-3 år siden.
<RoyK> krever dere innlogging for brukerne?
<RoyK> vi er noe plaget av forelesere/lærere som bruker kopibeskyttet materiale - derfor tvunget pålogging (FEIDE etc)
<blaamann> PÃ¥ Wowza? Nei. Det er streaming av foreleseninger, men mest streaming av eksterne ting (konferanser osv)
<RoyK> hva med mediamosa?
<RoyK> eller bruker dere wowza til VoD også?
<RoyK> så litt på det, men ser ikke ut som om den støtter å transkode strømmer i forkant slik som mediamosa gjør
<RoyK> men - har bare så vidt kikka på det
<blaamann> Videogruppa vår reiser på sånne Uninett seminar i land og utland og vil vel anbefale Mediamosa, men vi har ikke testet Mediamosa lokalt enda.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> får se hva vi gjør - mediaavdelinga (aka videogruppa) her, vil gjerne ha strømming av forelesninger etc på nett om en måneds tid, eller helst om en halvtime
<blaamann> Vi mangler løsninger her og der. Mange som sitter og venter på at noen tar en avgjørelse.
<RoyK> begynte for noen måneder siden, men det kom diverse ting i veien osv :P
<blaamann> Ikke helt enkelt å velge et system. Mange interesser involvert med ulike krav
<blaamann> ....som alltid :-)
<blaamann> jmf. den store LMS debatten
<RoyK> lms?
<blaamann> Fronter, Itsleaning osv
<geirha> Learning Management System
<blaamann> Learning Management Systems
<RoyK> ja, stemmer
<RoyK> blaamann: bruker dere wowza til VoD?
<blaamann> Nei, vi legger de bare ut i ett egensnekra Yotube system (rein listing basert på tagging av video) eller direkte på fagsidene. Som sagt er vi på utkikk etter "et system" for dette.
<RoyK> "et system" eller "ett system"? ;)
<blaamann> Blir nok to. Ett for opptak og ett for tilgang/distribusjon.
<blaamann> Koblet sammen på et vis
<RoyK> ser egentlig for meg tre - ett til opptak, ett til sanntidsstrømming og ett til VoD
<RoyK> mediamosa kan jo ikke sanntidsstrømme
<RoyK> det jeg lurer på, er hvordan man kan få mediamosa til å levere adaptiv strømming
<RoyK> det hadde gjort ting veldig mye lettere, både for brukere som sitter på alt fra mobiltelefoner på trikken, til høyhastighetsnettverk, og for proxing/caching
<RoyK> blaamann: hadde vært interessant om vi kunne få igang ei tankesmie rundt mediamosa og hvordan bruke det bedre
<blaamann> Mediasite er vel tenkt å løse de to første. Opptak og webcast. Eller kanskje bare opptak.
<blaamann> http://www.ecampus.no/om-mediasite/
<blaamann> Jepp, Mediasite kan både ta opp og sanntidsstreame hvis jeg skummleser denne http://www.sonicfoundry.com/mediasite/platform riktig
<blaamann> ....dagsrevyen nå, snks
<RoyK> er ikke det hva USIT driver med?
<RoyK> der snakker de løst om 2014
<blaamann> RoyK: Hvis jeg ender opp med å mekke på Mediamosa så tar jeg kontakt. Så kan vi kanskje utveksle erfaringer.
 * blaamann stikker på trening
<Aeyoun> Jeg tok xmpp.priv.no, men tok det aldri i bruk. Serveren min er nok den du ser svare på andre enden der.
<Aeyoun> Feil vindu, beklager.
<winb> hvorfor så stor ståhei rundt priv.no ?
<winb> er ikke .no godt nok lengere
<RoyK> sikkert for mange domenehaier som har tatt de fine domenene
<Mathias> winb: kan også hende personen ikke gadd registrere enkeltmannsforetak :p
<Aeyoun> Jeg har Daniel.priv.no. Fornøyd med priv.
<Aeyoun> Daniel.no (som ikke brukes til noe) ville ha flere hundre tusen for domenet. Fuck that.
<Mathias> rofl
<Mathias> tilby en tohundrelapp
<f00f-> tazte.priv.no
<RoyK> troll alert!
<winb> bruk /ignore
<f00f-> RoyK : jeg utfordrer deg til å finne ett eksempel på trolling fra meg
<Aeyoun> Lek pent nå. :-)
<f00f-> er ingen vonde tanker fra min side
<f00f-> jeg bare tenker at om man skal kalle noen troll til stadighet, så får man backe det opp også
<hjd> Enkelte av oss kjente det igjen som referanse til et radioprogram iallefall :)
<f00f-> det er bra
<f00f-> noen har faktisk registrert domenet også
<RoyK> pakka om sekken - satt på reflekser i hytt og vær - funnet fra hjelmen - kjøpt piggdekk - får se om det blir vintersyklist av meg i morra
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> vintersyklist?
<Mathias> noen spesiell forskjell fra det og vanlig syklist?
<f00f-> pigger i dekkene og et dødsønske større enn resten av året
<RoyK> f00f-: eller et ønske om å holde seg i form ;)
<f00f-> går du på ski om sommeren for å holde deg i form også eller?
<f00f-> :p
<Mathias> kjører vel også motorsykkel på vinteren og skuter på sommeren? :P
<RoyK> natti
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-10
<Mathias> endelig fått ræva i gir og installert ubuntu via wubi :P
<Mathias> unity var ikke like mongo som i 10.04 ellernoe
<Mathias> men maskinen spytter masse interne feil på meg :s
<Mathias> hjalp å oppdatere :P
<Mathias> hmm, så var det å den jævla terminalen til å plinge :s
<Mathias> noen som er våkne?
<RoyK> sudo mode -o *!*1000@*.norgrind.net
<RoyK> Mathias: jau, men ikke før seks :P
<Mathias> hah
<IvarB> pip
<Mathias> var jævla lang skoledag idag
<Mathias> 45 minutter engelsk, 10 minutter pause, 10 min gym (aka læreren står og vrøvler om noe skit så får vi som ikke skal ha gym gå)
<IvarB> hæ?
<IvarB> gammal er du sa du?
<Mathias> 16
<Mathias> mulig til å starte opp en terminal uten at den lenkes med de andre?
<Mathias> vil ha den stakkars irssien min for seg selv
<Mathias> sjå der
<Mathias> --class
<Mathias> hmm, hva mer må fikses?
<Mathias> der fløy noe ut ja
<Mathias> btw, resultatet av herjing med launcheren: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mcfpa1sfcem3tar/Screenshot%20from%202013-01-10%2016%3A15%3A44.png
<Aeyoun> Jeg trodde ingen var 16 lengre.
 * Aeyoun føler seg gammel og disconnected at 24
<Mathias> asosial heter det
<Mathias> men du har ihvertfall internett!
<Aeyoun> Jeg foretrekker «introvert.» :-P
<jo-erlend> er det en sånn vert som bare tar imot gjestene, men som ikke holder noen taler eller noe annet mas? :>
<Mathias> hahaha
<Aeyoun> Definisjonen er vel "en person som får energi av å være alene" vs. en ekstrovert som får energi av å være med andre.
<jo-erlend> eventuelt får etrekker? :)
<Aeyoun> Goddamn, støvsugeren forsøke å spise iPhonen. >.<
<Mathias> bra
<Mathias> den har vettet i behold
<IvarB> hvorfor har du telefonen din på gulvet?
<IvarB> eller støvsuger du et bord?
<Mathias> eller har du den i sofaen?
<Aeyoun> Mobilen ble liggende å lade på gulvet på soverommet. Glemte at støvsugeren hadde nytt batteri og orket hele leiligheten i én omgang igjen.
<Aeyoun> Telefonen ble bare litt ripete. Kabelen ble helt ødelagt.
<RoyK> Stakkarslige 6km og kanskje 150 høydemeter på sykkel og jeg er helt skutt - kanskje litt teit å sitte på ræva i tre måneder...
<hjd> Visualiserte avhengigheter http://tech-foo.blogspot.se/2013/01/visualising-ubuntu-package-repository.html :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-11
<IvarB> Zzzzz
<IvarB> tror jeg trenger vitamin tilskudd
<f00f-> dersom du spiser riktig så trenger du nok ikke det
<citoyen> bare nesten riktig... 70% av vitamin D får vi fra sollys, så om vinteren trenger vi nordboere gjerne litt ekstra tilskudd
<f00f-> det gjør vi som regel ikke
<f00f-> solen er ikke eneste kilde til vit. D, man får det også igjennom fisk, og en del berikede matvarer
<f00f-> man lagrer også overskudd av vit. D i fettlagre
<IvarB> arrogant, antagende, hoverende, kverulant
<IvarB> den setningen er gjennomsyret med bedreviter argumentasjon og frekkhet
<IvarB> jeg bare skrev noe for å se om noen var her, og du går å antar at jeg ikke spiser riktig eller at jeg ikke vet hva som skal til
<f00f-> bedreviterargumentasjon er ett ord
<f00f-> jeg har aldri sagt at du ikke spiser riktig, eller at du ikke vet hva som skal til
<IvarB> ./ignore f00f-
<f00f-> den tolkningen må du stå for selv
<IvarB> unge
<Mathias> R0ysKatt :O
<Mathias> tok faktisk ikke så lang tid å føle seg velkommen i ubuntu :D
<sweaty> Hva konkluderer ekspertene med her? http://www.itavisen.no/909427/jo-dyrere-jo-daarligere
<winb> Hele greia er en stor tullediskusjon. Om man har 4 eller 5 streker dekning har jo ingen ting å si
<winb> ingen forskjell
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> den har faen meg dekning i en kjeller i elvenes
<Mathias> så er nok tullediskusjon ja
<winb> Ja. Jeg klarer fint å både surfe,streame musikk og prate i telefonen i bomberommet på jobb med min S3
<Mathias> ingen av dere som kunne lånt litt båndbredde til meg? (boks i uk)
<Mathias> fikk en liten trang til å se qi live ikveld :P
<sweaty> Mathias: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2429271143.png
<sweaty> Fikk ikke til x11 forwarding med serveren
<sweaty> Skal man avinstallere java på foreldrenes pc idag tro?
<Mathias> noen spesiell grunn til at flash skal hakke/sirupe ut av faen?
<sweaty> Ost: http://www.itavisen.no/909441/avinstall-r-java-naa
<Aeyoun> Xchat insisterer på at jeg må høyreklikke på lenker her inne og velge “åpne i browser”. Førstevalget i kontekstmenyen er disabled. Hvordan løser jeg det?
<Aeyoun> Jeg tror kanskje det gir bedre effekt å ikke blokkere f00f-. Dere vet, «ikke gi han oppmerksomhet» også videre.
<Mathias> prøv ctrl+klikk
<Aeyoun> Mathias, good one.
<Aeyoun> Har du en løsning som ikke involverer tastaturet også? :)
<Aeyoun> —og en løsning som gir browseren fokus så når jeg trykker ctrl–w så er det browseren og ikke xchat som håndterer snarveien? Begynner å bli irriterende.
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> aner ikke
<Mathias> men funket det?
<hjd> Aeyoun: ikke det at jeg bruker xchat, men funker det å mellomklikke lenker?
<Aeyoun> hjd, nei.
<Mathias> jeg bruker heller ikke xchat :P
<Mathias> men gnome-terminal liker ikke at jeg kun trykker på lenker, må ctrl-klikke dem eller høyreklikke
<Mathias> er filet som en bug, men ikke blitt gjort noe med det :s
<Mathias> noen gode plasser å kjøpe kraftige wifi-kort/antenner?
<Aeyoun> Mathias, "kraftig"?
<Mathias> kort med god futt i
<Aeyoun> mpx.no – samme som komplett, bare prisredusert for å komme høyt på prissammenlignigslister (forskjellig markedsføringsmodeller)
<Mathias> skal frustrere it-folkene
<Aeyoun> Mathias, det skal godt gjøres å kjøpe ett som ikke har det.
<Aeyoun> Mathias, hm, du kan jo kjøpe helvetesantenna til FON-ruteren og skru den på et wifikort.
<Aeyoun> Den er så kraftig at alle musepekeren hopper og iPhonen flimrer. :-P
<Mathias> lol
<Aeyoun> Mathias, http://corp.fon.com/en/products/fontenna/
<Mathias> må være omni
<Aeyoun> NÃ¥ er du bare kravstor.
<Aeyoun> Kjøp seks og lim de sammen.
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> får lage juletrepynt da
<Mathias> henge 60 sånne i et tre
<Aeyoun> Tror seks retninger holder.
<winb> skal du bruke som mobilantenne? ,)
<winb> refererer til den lille diskusjonen vi hadde om at s3 og iphone 5 har elendig antenne
<Mathias> winb: nei, bare irritere 300 folk litt og er praktisk å ha en brukbar antenne på hytta (kanskje man klarer å plukke opp nettet til en stakkar jævel med ice)
<Mathias> btw, http://pastebin.com/yY0YUk3M
<Mathias> noen som er i debug-humør?
<hjd> Kommer an på hva problemet ditt er ;)
<Mathias> vpn
<Mathias> nekter å koble til og gir meg ikke noen klar feilmelding i verken guiet eller syslog
<Aeyoun> Har ikke Microsoft erklært at VPN er død og at man skal bruke «HTTPS og relaterte teknologier» istedenfor?
<Aeyoun> Eller gjaldt det bare Windows Phone 8 og Windows 8? :-P
<Mathias> https? lol
<Mathias> skal man også bruke proxy?
<Aeyoun> TLS fungerer da fett.
<Aeyoun> Dog VPN-on-demand er sexy.
<Mathias> men noen forslag?
<Mathias> trenger å få det opp før kl. 23
<Aeyoun> Mathias, du skal sette opp VPN?
<Mathias> klient ja
<Mathias> nekter å koble på serverne jeg prøver
<Aeyoun> Oh. Merkelig nok kjenner jeg bare til serversiden, og bugs og begrensninger på klientsiden.
<Aeyoun> Hvordan du bruker—og ikke klager—på en klient aner jeg ikke.
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> pptpd er dødslett å sette opp da
<Mathias> men av en eller annen grunn nekter ubuntuen å koble seg på
<Aeyoun> Æh! Warning! Red flashing lights!
<Mathias> ender vel opp med at man booter dødsdowns
<Aeyoun> PPTPD er da fy-fy. Usikkert siden 2007.
<Aeyoun> Mathias, sett opp noe annet i http://www.pfsense.org
<Aeyoun> Raskeste deploymenten.
<Aeyoun> 2006, sorry.
<Mathias> Aeyoun: brukes til minecraft og vanlig surfing
<Mathias> trenger ikke at det er så sikkert
<Aeyoun> Da har du misforstått poenget med VPN.
<Mathias> og hvorfor skal jeg kjøre pfsense på vepsen? :P
<Mathias> men planen ikveld var å se på bbc
<Aeyoun> Det er da mange dediserte tjenester til nettopp det,
<Mathias> men nå til hovedsaken, den forbanna klienten
<Mathias> uansett, dreper pptpd når jeg ikke bruker den
<IvarB> ...
 * Mathias sitter og glor på britisk bbc nå :P
<Aeyoun> Gratulerer.
<Mathias> takktakk :P
<Mathias> overplay fikset saken
<malin> Mathias: har du minecraft server? jeg prøver å sette opp min server til også å være en minecraft-server. Problemet er at jeg aner ikke en dritt om hvordan man gjør det. Så om du veit, kunne du lært meg en dag? Jeg orker ikke nå i kveld. :)
<Mathias> malin: har ikke en atm, men kan en god del :P
<malin> oki :)
<malin> da spør jeg litt når det passer meg, så får du se an om det passer deg :)
<Mathias> bare å gjøre det :P
<Mathias> er jo nesten på irc hele tiden
<malin> Mathias: ja ;)
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-12
<Aeyoun> FreeCode gikk da under? Adressen her kan da ikke være riktig lengre? https://www.system76.com/community/stickers
<Atluxity> Aeyoun: du har nok rett
<Atluxity> det hørtes ut som en jobb for The Norwegian Ubuntu Team!
<Mathias> pff
<Mathias> noen her som har kjøpt lisens på mpeg-2 til rpi?
<RoyK> ser ut som om no.archive.ubuntu.com sliter bittelittegranne
<geirha> skulle akkurat til å si det samme
<hjd> Aha, det forklarer jo hvorfor jeg ikke fikk installert ekstra språk i en virtuell maskin nå nettopp.
<RoyK> vi /etc/apt/sources.list ... :%s/\<no\>/dk/
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> det virker
 * hjd satser på at resten av Norge har gått mann av huse og installert Ubuntu tidligere i dag
<RoyK> heh - serveren er den samme for {no|se|fi} og står i sverige...
<geirha> Jeg kjørte med  :%s/no\.\(archive\.ubuntu\.\)/\1/
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> virker vel det også
<RoyK> men den i dk er kanskje nærmere
<RoyK> 10 kalde... kanskje prøve en sykkeltur likevel
<RoyK> 8 kalde, faktisk
<hjd> Eller man kan åpne "programvarekilder"...
<RoyK> ja, om man driver med sånn gui-greier :)
 * RoyK bruker mac for sånt
<geirha> blir så mye klikking
<hjd> Bare tenkte det er flere enn oss tre her inne ;)
<RoyK> tror kanskje at den dagen jeg er utlært på vim, så legges jeg inn på dikemark
<hjd> Jeg trodde da vi hadde egen no.archive.u.c server. Mener da å huske at vi hadde det før?
<RoyK> burde jo være mulig å få noe på uninett
<RoyK> ftp.uninett.no er jo stappfull av ting, og står på rimelig fet båndbredde
<RoyK> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Linux-and-Windows-8-Fast-Startup-puts-data-at-risk-1780640.html <-- ser ikke ut til at win8 + linux i dual boot-miljøer er så smart...
<Aeyoun> Hvor får man kostnadsfrie klistremerker i Norge uten FreeCode da? o.O
<Aeyoun> I have new hardware to cover!
<geirha> Å lese xslt uten å kunne xslt er vanskelig :(
<hjd> Gjelder kanskje ikke bare for xslt ;) Hva er det du ser på?
<geirha> prøver å mekke på dblatex, som konverterer docbook til latex. Den håndterer ikke url-er med # i seg
<hjd> Noen som vet hvor/hvordan vi rapporterer problemer med det norske speilet forøvrig. Jeg vet personen som hadde ansvaret for speilet brukte å henge her på kanalen, men jeg vet ikke om det er samme person lenger engang.
<hjd> Noen som har mulighet til å legge ut nyhetssaker på ubuntu.no, forøvrig. Slik at vi kunne lagt opp en kort forklaring og hvordan folk kan endre til et annet speil/hovedtjeneren til problemet har blitt løst.
<RoyK> geirha: alt av xml er egentlig noe kløn å lese (imho)
<RoyK> hjd: det er jo ikke et norsk speil http://paste.ubuntu.com/1523332/
<hjd> Hm, det har da vært norsk engang i tiden... Jeg vet ikke når det eventuelt endret seg.
<geirha> Ja, den stod på Samfundet
<RoyK> tror det er ei stund siden
<RoyK> mener jeg sjekka for noen måneder siden, og da var den en felles for {no|se|fi} - heh - selv .is har visst egen
<RoyK> http://www.nrk.no/kultur-og-underholdning/1.10866296
<RoyK> FY FAEN!
<blaamann_b570> Siste høringen om endringen av åndsverkloven har vist foregått i det stille. Ikke lenge siden åndsverkloven ble endret, men det er slik at rettighetsorganisasjonene bare mobiliserer på nytt hver gang de 'taper'.
<blaamann_b570> Merkelig hvor mye makt den bransjen har. At de i det hele tatt har sluppet unna med alt fra DVD-soner til falske CD'er, privat etterforskning og innsamling av persondata .....etc. etc er helt utrolig.
 * blaamann_b570 tar seg en tur i -5 og sol nå
<blaamann> Trist http://boingboing.net/2013/01/12/rip-aaron-swartz.html
<RoyK> mhm - så det...
<RoyK> fint at Cory skriver om det...
<RoyK> den der var sterk...
<IvarB> o/
<Mathias> mrn!
<RoyK> ja, god morgen, Mathias ;)
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> det ble så stille her etter at f00f- forsvant ;)
<RoyK> kaster ut et spørsmål: skal han få komme inn igjen? han har trolla mye, og fått noen advarsler, men har bare blitt verre
<IvarB> RoyK: Nå er jeg neppe rette personen til å uttale meg om dette på noen som helst måte; men...
<IvarB> Han har fått en pause og en straff
<IvarB> Men han tilfører i mine øyne ingenting til kanalen som kunnskapskilde
<IvarB> så hvis han kun ønsker å trolle med folk for sin egen underholdnings del, så synes jeg han kan finne seg en annen kanal
<IvarB> eller noe bedre å gjøre
<RoyK> jeg har op her og har kasta han ut noen ganger
<RoyK> stort sett midlertidig
<RoyK> men vurderer å ikke heve +b på ei stund nå
<RoyK> men igjen - jeg spør siden jeg ikke vil være diktator
<IvarB> jævla kommunist! :P
<IvarB> neida
<RoyK> ja, medlem av Rødt og greier ;)
<IvarB> jeg synes ikke at folk som kun holder leven med andre trenger å være her
<IvarB> hadde det vært sånn at han kommer innom i ny og ne for å spørre om noe, eller om han faktisk kom med noe konstruktivt når noen spurte om noe
<RoyK> greit, da lar vi ham være på +b ei stund til
<IvarB> så hadde han hatt livets rett her
<RoyK> han har jo ikke kommet med en dritt av konstruktivt
<IvarB> ikke som jeg har sett nei
<RoyK> noen andre? skal f00f- få komme inn?
<winb> care
<RoyK> care?
<IvarB> har han gitt lyd fra seg RoyK ?
<RoyK> første gangen jeg tuppa han ut, kom han på pm og masa litt
<RoyK> men ikke siden sist
<winb> La han få være her. Hvis du ikke liker han kan du ignorere han
<IvarB> hva gjør OpenOffice og LibreOffice folka nå som Java dør?
<winb> Finner jeg noe alternativ til icedtea-plugin som gjør at jeg kommer inn i nettbank med bankid ?
<winb> icedtea krasjer i ny og ne. BÃ¥de i chrome og ff
<RoyK> winb: type, om noen bråker såpass mye og gir såpass lite - hvorfor skal han få være her?
<malin> winb: oracle-java ?
<winb> RoyK: Det er så ekstremt lite aktivitet her på årsbasis at det skapes litt aktivitet gjør ingen ting
<winb> oi
<winb> malin: Bruker du det ? (Om det faktisk fungerer)
<RoyK> winb: aktivitet i ikke i seg selv positivt - trolling, som f00f- har bedrevet den siste tida - fører bare til bråk
<RoyK> men for all del, kan sikkert prøve med en -b for å se hvor lang tid det tar før det blir bråk på kanalen igjen
<malin> winb: fungerer fint på nettbanken her :)
<malin> har dårligeere erfaring med icedtea desverre
<winb> Jeg får denne feilmeldingen når jeg legger til kilder i ppa. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1524735/
<winb> ppakilder i sources
<winb> Det gjelder alle ppa
<blaamann> winb: Sikkert ikke relatert men du bør legge til winb til din /etc/hosts fil.
<blaamann> 127.0.1.1 winb
<blaamann> Kan du list hva du har i /etc/hosts ?
<blaamann> winb: Ellers er mitt forslag å oppdatere systemet ditt, fjerne PPA-repofila (/etc/apt/sources.list.d//webupd8team-gnome3-precise.lis) manuelt sammen med nøkkelen (Software Sources | Authentication) for deretter legge PPA'et til igjen.
<blaamann> Når det gjelder f00f så gi personen en ny sjanse siden vi nå kjenner vesenet og kan sikkert håndtere dens ytringer på en bedre og dempet måte. Kanskje bare med en smiley :-)
<winb> blaamann: Jeg manglet /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ det var derfor jeg fikk feilmelding
<winb> Vet ikke hvordan den mappen har forsvunnet
<winb> malin: oracle-java7 fungerte men ikke oracle-java8 :)
<malin> oki :)
<malin> har ikke prøvd java 8 enda
<Mathias> RoyK: kan vel fint bare tuppe f00f- i ræva med en brannøks hvis det blir noe tull?
<malin> kan ikke alle bare være venner?
<Mathias> malin: det snakker vi ikke om
<Mathias> - mattelæreren
<Mathias> kan puttes inn på så mange plasser
<malin> mattelæreren puttes vel inn for X ?
<Mathias> nei, det sitatet
<RoyK> malin: jeg tuppa ut f00f- for etpar dager siden etter å ha gitt ham etpar sjanser
<RoyK> malin: så jeg vil gjerne vite om det er greit å ha ham sperra
<malin> altså. jeg tror noen tolker det han sier litt som fanden tolker bibelen jeg.
<malin> ja, han slang ut en kommentar om at man ikke trengte vitamintilskudd om man spiser rett
<malin> og han har sikkert rett i det altså
<malin> men hva er det han har gjort galt i det siste nå da?
<Mathias> noen her som jobber i kystverket?
<malin> ikke jeg
<Mathias> en nisse derifra som ringer meg
<winb> nice
<winb> kor e han jo erlend
<RoyK> han sover vel
<Mathias> Zzzz
<RoyK> bzzt!
<Mathias> au
<Mathias> jaja
<Mathias> ikke like vondt som fot mot panelovn + håndledd mot metallramme på datamaskin
<Mathias> nok spenning og ampere til å svi en led
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-13
<sigurdga> hvis f00f- blir tuppa ut, logger jeg meg av på dagen
<Simira> RoyK: folk gidder jo å bite på det han sier også da
<Simira> RoyK: nå har jeg vel ikke så mye jeg skulle sagt her lengre, men gi beskjed om at han får slutte å provosere, og gi ham en siste sjanse?
<sigurdga> Simira: jeg mener å ha fulgt med på det meste som har skjedd her. kanskje ikke i jula, men før og etter, og jeg tror ikke f00f- har gått over streken så mange ganger
<sigurdga> kanskje ingen
<sigurdga> kanskje bare RoyK sin strek
<Simira> sigurdga: tja, jeg har observert en del ubehageligheter. Han troller en del, og folk lar seg bite på
<malin> jeg har tenkt det samme som Simira, at noen her lar seg bite på kroken
<winb> Ser ut som det er bare royk som lar seg provosere. Og han vil ikke bruke /ignore heller
<RoyK>  eh... jeg er ikke alene å ha blitt provosert av f00f-
<RoyK> men for all del
<RoyK> sjekk banlista - det ligger flere der - men det er kanskje greit å kaste ut *noen* bråkmakere, men ikke alle?
<RoyK> winb: eh - +b finnes for en grunn - en god grunn - troll som ikke tilfører noe til en kanal og bare bjeffer for å bjeffe, fortjener +b
<RoyK> sigurdga: f00f- har gått over streken flere ganger, og kommet med uttalelser som har fått flere til å legge ham på ignore. jeg synes sånne troll bør få seg en advarsel, noe han har fått, men har uansett kommet tilbake med ny trolling. når han hevder at det er lite kunnskap på kanalen, og at alle andre er kunnskapsløse, samtidig som at han ikke tilfører noe annet enn frustrasjon, ikke noe teknisk, ingenting
<RoyK> da er det etter min mening riktig med +b
<sigurdga> men du roper ulv når han bare så vidt har åpnet kjeften
<RoyK> nei, jeg venter til han har brukt kjeften rimelig lenge før jeg gjør noe
<RoyK> men -b nå, da, så får han prøve igjen
<sigurdga> etter han har vært taus i lengre tid, kommer med en relativt oppegående kommentar, og så kommer det "nå kommer det trolling fra f00f- igjeng"
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> nei
<sigurdga> det så sånn ut for meg for et par dager siden, men jeg scrollet vel ikke langt nok opp i history
<hjd> Jeg har også hatt inntrykket at det har vært en del forsøk på å lese verst tenklig mening ut av hva den andre sier (gjelder forsåvidt for begge sider). I utgangspunktet mener jeg en Ubuntu-kanal bør være åpen for alle, så å utestenge enkelte går litt mot formålet. Det betyr ikke (som et eksempel) at alt mulig usaklig og negative ting skal toleres, men jeg har mer tro på at vi tar tak i og vurderer konflikter i fellesskap når d
<hjd> oppstår.
<blaamann> f00f hadde en dårlig start her inne, fikk en del tilsvar (fortjent og ufjortjent?) og havnet i lange diskusjoner som ikke er med på å gjøre dette til en god kanal (ingen god reklame hvis vi ønsker flere nybegynnere inn på kanalen her). Dette kan skyldes en kombinasjon av flere ting fra alle, men mener han bør slippes igjen og så tar vi det som en utfordring for oss selv og i forhold til å hanskes med slike situasjoner bedre.
<blaamann> winb: Merkelig at den katalogen var borte.
<winb> blaamann: Ja. Har ikke fjernet den manuelt
 * IvarB har kjøpt 3x monitor wallmounts
<IvarB> blir stas
<winb> http://chessbomb.com/o/2013-tata/02-Aronian_Levon-Carlsen_Magnus/
<winb> Her kan dere følge magnus carles mot aronian hvis noen har sjakk som interesse
<IvarB> blir helt matt av å se på sjakk :P
<winb> Bare å smøre seg med tålmodighet for det er enda 1.5 time igjen
<blaamann> winb: Er det live nå?
<winb> blaamann: ja
<blaamann> stilig
<winb> Ser ut som carlsen sliter
<Mathias> sjakk er ikke min ting :p
<Mathias> tjohei
<Mathias> der kom mpeg2-lisensen :D
<Mathias> det tok 36 timer og 2 minutter :o
<RoyK> lisens?
<Mathias> jau
<RoyK> er ikke mpeg2 ganske åpen?
<Mathias> ikke til rpien
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> sånn lisens...
<RoyK> minner meg på at jeg må kjøpe meg ny pi
<RoyK> satte opp min gamle som værstasjonvisualiseringsdings for gamlefolket til jul :)
<Mathias> :D
<hjd> Mathias: Litt kort, hva er situasjonen med mpeg2-lisenser og pi?
<Mathias> hjd: hva mener du?
<RoyK> hjd: det er vel at mpeg-støtta i brikka trenger en lisens
<winb> ♜♞♝♛♚♝♞♜
<RoyK> mpeg funker jo uten det også, men det går lovlig treigt å dekode mpeg i cpu alene
<Mathias> men uansett, det koster 18-19 kr, er verdt det :p
<hjd> Så hver enkelt person som ønsker å spille av mpeg ting må bestille en lisens hver eller noe?
<RoyK> hjd: kan jo dekode mpeg i cpu også...
<RoyK> hvis det ikke er for stort :P
<Mathias> hjd: kun mpeg-w og vcd ellernoe
<Mathias> 2*
<Mathias> ikke alltid tastatur lystner :p
<RoyK> ikke mpeg4?
<RoyK> mpeg2 er jo sånt som brukes på dvd-er
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> fint å slippe å meie dvdrips gjennom handbrake
<hjd> Ok, jeg var ikke klar over det. :)
<Mathias> nå er du det :)
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> får ikke koblet på pien via ssh :o
<RoyK> da har du nok gjort noe rart ;)
<RoyK> Mathias: har du plastboks til pien?
<Mathias> lego :p
<Mathias> hadde 16 cent for lite for plastdekselet
<RoyK> 616,- for en pi, 16GB class 10-kort og en transparent plastboks fra deal.no
<RoyK> ikke ille
<RoyK> de plastboksene er forresten spesialstøpt til pi-en sånn at alt av porter er tilgjengelig (bortsett fra direktekobla pinner og sånt, da)
<blaamann_b570> Trudde Raspberry Pi var en helt åpen hardware løsning. Nøkkel for å låse opp MPEG-2 dekoding skurrer en del for meg, men har vel tatt feil ang. at den er helt åpen.
<RoyK> blaamann_b570: alt er åpent, men mpeg er en rimelig nedlåst greie med patenter i hue og ræva
<RoyK> og enn så lenge er mpeg best på sitt, så da må maskinvareprodusenter ut med penger for ting
<blaamann_b570> Joda, men hvordan er det mullig å sperre dette for så å åpne det med en nøkkel hvis løsningen er åpen?
<Mathias> er så de fikk den billigst mulig
<RoyK> aner ikke...
<blaamann_b570> ok
<blaamann_b570> Ser at gjennom prisen på brikka har de allerede betalt for h264 dekoding så der ligger den åpen og klar for bruk, men at andre dekodinger kun kan åpnes med en nøkkel er rart.
<RoyK> det er mpeg-2 og vc-1
<RoyK> sikkert en egen driver for å få til det der
<RoyK> menneh - om man stort sett jobber med komprimert video, er jo h.264 ganske vanlig, og bra...
<RoyK> hm... ser ut som om den støtter å kode h.264 også i maskinvare
<RoyK> ikke at jeg trenger det, men det er jo kult :)
<blaamann_b570> GPU'n sin firmware er ikke åpen er nok greia.
<blaamann_b570> Ser bare binære nedlastinger av den.
<blaamann_b570> Her står noe http://elinux.org/RPi_Software#GPU_bootloaders
<blaamann_b570> Selv om det står andre steder at broadcom har åpnet opp GPU'n.
<RoyK> GPU-er er siste skanse mot åpenhet
<RoyK> som når nVidia/AMD blånekter for å åpne skjermkortdrivere
<blaamann_b570> Aint never going to happen, ever...No not ever...So don't even bother!
<blaamann_b570> Gordon (Broadcom Cambridge manager)
<blaamann_b570> ^på spørsmål om å frigi kildekoden for GPU'n
<f00f-> er fritt frem å lage en åpen GPU for alle som har lyst
<blaamann_b570> Med en innskrekning av alle.
<Mathias> f00f-: var et par stykk som har prøvd det
<Mathias> det blr mislykket
<Mathias> ble*
 * RoyK lurer på hvor lang tid det tar før pc-produsentene går tom for snurredisker og går over til ssd som standard
<RoyK> å putte snurredisk inn i en moderne maskin, er litt som å sette sykkelhjul og tilhørende drivverk på en porsche
<winb> Hvorfor det?
<winb> De klarer fint å holde følge enda. De fleste har ikke behov for ssd
<IvarB> screen er så smask
<winb> Det ville være som å bytte drivverk og dekk fra en sportsbil på toyotaen vår. Helt meningsløst
<winb> til
<RoyK> winb: du har en fet cpu og godt med minne på en dritrask minnebuss, og så en snurredisk med søketid på 6-10ms - det er jo helt steinalder
<RoyK> winb: jeg har prøvd å bruke maskiner med snurredisk etter å ha brukt ssd ei stund - selv en 5 år gammel pc med core2duo-prosessor er fullt brukbar og rask og fin med ssd
<RoyK> jeg går *aldri* tilbake til snurredisk for annet enn masselagring
<winb> RoyK: Jeg er enig i at det har sine fordeler og jeg vil selv velge ssd neste gang, men jeg tror ikke gubben i nabohuset bryr seg
<RoyK> nei... men... om gubben i nabohuset hadde fått seg ssd, ville han ikke gått tilbake til snurredisken
<RoyK> litt som at gubben ikke ville ha gått tilbake til traktoren framfor den litt mer moderne bilen
<winb> ssd bruker også mindre strøm?
<RoyK> ja
<winb> hehe spørs hvilken vei han kjører på ;)
<RoyK> og bråker ikke
<RoyK> og tåler mer juling rent fysisk
<winb> MÃ¥let er nok laptop med ssd og ledskjerm
<RoyK> og mindre strøm er jo mindre varme, noe som er stas
<RoyK> oled?
<winb> samt bytte plasmatv med led-tv
<winb> RoyK: Ikke i år iallefall. Det er for dyrt
<RoyK> atte
<RoyK> led-tv er bare lcd med led-baklys
<winb> RoyK: Jeg tenker på strømforbruket. Fra 380W til 60W
<RoyK> litt upresist egentlig å kalle det led-tv eller led-skjerm
<RoyK> tradisjonelle lcd-tv-er bruker lysstoffrør i baklyset
<RoyK> men det er lcd okke som
<Mathias> plasma-tver er gode de da
<Mathias> bruker min som lampe/skjerm
<Mathias> sinnsvakt med lys den spytter ut
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-07
<winb> stille og rolig her som alltid
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> hadde vært kult med en ubuntu-booth på TG forresten
<RoyK> http://www.tu.no/industri/2014/01/07/et-jagerfly-har-for-forste-gang-tatt-i-bruk-metalldeler-fra-en-3d-printer
<RoyK> Mathias: mhm - men hva tar de for sånt?
<Mathias> http://www.gathering.org/tg14/no/contact/
<Mathias> mistenker at man må maile litt :p
<RoyK> tror bare jeg kjenner Vegard fra tidligere
<RoyK> men - 10 år tilbake :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-08
<Aeyoun> CentOS og Red Hat slår seg sammen. Spennende.
<Aeyoun> http://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-archive/2014/1/red-hat-and-centos-join-forces
<eyfour> Aeyoun: er ikke dette bare en formalisering av en praksis som allerede er etablert?
<eyfour> Aeyoun: eller har ikke RHEL fulgt opp bugs o.l. som blir kjent via CentOS før?
<eyfour> Aeyoun: ...glem det. Har lest litt mer nå.
<Aeyoun> Det er litt mer spennende enn som så.
<RoyK> eyfour: nei... centos har alltid vært helt uavhengig av redhat
<RoyK> de har bare bygget etter kildekoden som redhat har måttet slippe på grunn av gpl
<RoyK> så stifta jo redhat og oracle bekjentskap og oracle begynte å shippe redhat, helt til de fant ut at de kunne snuske til seg enda mer penger ved å gjøre som centos, bygge egen distro
<eyfour> RoyK: RH tilbyr altså samme brukerstøtte-avtaler til CentOS-brukere som RHEL-brukere har hatt? Det lyder jo knall.
<eyfour> RoyK: (fra nå av, altså)
<RoyK> eyfour: vel.. tror ikke det, men slik jeg forstår, så skal samarbeidet gå ut på at centos får patchene direkte fra redhat
<RoyK> i stedet for å måtte trekke dem ut fra en gigantisk tarball
<RoyK> redhat gikk fra å slippe patcher til å slippe alt i en tarball for å gjøre livet surt for oracle
<RoyK> men dessverre gjorde det også livet surt for centos
<eyfour> RoyK: ah. skjønner.
<RoyK> eyfour: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/red-hat-and-centos-become-voltron-build-free-operating-system-together/
<eyfour> Låter ikke så spennende for min del, bortsett fra at det frigir en del arbeidstid som kan brukes til utvikling i stedet for tar-graving.
<eyfour> Har lest ARS-artikkelen og et par andre. Symbolsk er det jo helt riktig, men er det en "stor" endring i praksis?
<eyfour> ("riktig" = "ønskelig" i dette tilfellet)
<RoyK> tja - det gjør jo at centos oppdateres hyppigere
<RoyK> slipper de ukene som gjerne går fra rhel kommer med noe nytt, til centos blir oppdatert
<eyfour> Nettopp
<RoyK> meeen - om du bruker debian/ubuntu/noe, så betyr det jo ikke stort :P
<eyfour> Sant. Gledelig nyhet likevel.
<RoyK> jupp
<RoyK> hva vil være best for å grafe apacheloogger?
<Aeyoun> Spørs hva du ser etter
<Aeyoun> http://piwik.org/log-analytics/
<qwebirc49968> får ikke oppdatert fra windows 8 til 8.1, vurderer å gå over til ubuntu i stedet
<RoyK> er jo bare å prøve
<RoyK> legg det på en minnepinne og start
<eyfour> Jepp. Lag en live-dvd/-usb, og se om det er noe for deg.
<Aeyoun> ta høyde for at live-penner er gørtreige i forhold til the real thing.
 * Aeyoun synes ikke live-stuff er representativt for det man faktisk får pga. performancen
<Aeyoun> qwebirc49968: bare p spørre om du får problemer. :)
<Aeyoun> Live kundesupport hele døgnet her inne.
<qwebirc49968> takk :) prøver!
<Mathias> Aeyoun: kommer an på hvor mye RAM maskinen har :p
<Mathias> om den kan laste hele greia inn på RAM er den rask :D
<RoyK> Aeyoun: ytelsen du får fra en minnepinne vil jo aldri være som den fra selv en snurris
<RoyK> langt mindre en ssd
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-10
<Mathias> går det an å flytte partisjonen / ligger på mer mot starten av en disk mens ubuntuen kjører?
<Mathias> nvm, bare bootet opp liveusb :p
<Mathias> heldigvis fikk hverken windows eller grub2 panikk :D
<UkuleleSolen> God dga i stugan!
<UkuleleSolen> * dag
<dr0> God dag! :)
<dr0> Er i et auditorium da, men :-)
<UkuleleSolen> Kul att se att det är aktivitet här av og til
<dr0> Men nå ser det ut som Eva med javaforelesningen er klar igjen :)
<UkuleleSolen> Något som föregår akkurat nå menar du?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag tänkte, i största allmänhet
<UkuleleSolen> Jag installerade en repeater till nätverket hemma och möts nu av "Failed to retrieve share list from server: Filen eller katalogen finns inte" när jag försöker ansluta till hemmanätverket. Nån som har en teori om vad som gått fel?
<UkuleleSolen> Ingen?
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-05
<Aeyoun> «Freedom in your computer and in the net» – My Richard Stallman talkhttp://cdn.media.ccc.de/congress/2014/webm-hd/31c3-6123-en-de-Freedom_in_your_computer_and_in_the_net_webm-hd.webm.torrent
<Aeyoun> http://cdn.media.ccc.de/congress/2014/webm-hd/31c3-6123-en-de-Freedom_in_your_computer_and_in_the_net_webm-hd.webm.torrent
<Aeyoun> http://rms.sexy
<AndyOslo> Noen som veit hvor mye spill i Steam som er støttet i Linux nå?
<Mathias> AndyOslo: en god del
<Mathias> noen er ganske godt støttet, andre er crap
<Aeyoun> AndyOslo: http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=&sort_by=_ASC&os=linux&page=1
<Aeyoun> AndyOslo: 1578 av 3890 spill er tilgjengelig på Linux.
<Mathias> AndyOslo: noen spesielle spill du lurer på? :p
<AndyOslo> Er bare for å vurdere om jeg skal begynne å bruke Linux til spilling, eller om jeg skal holde meg til Windows 7 der
<Mathias> kommer mest an på spillene
<Mathias> sjekk de spillene du liker, og så bestemmer du deg på det
<AndyOslo> Japp
<Aeyoun> Jeg har spilt Borderlands: The Pre-Seuel, Tropico 5, og Civ: Beyound Earth på Linux.
<AndyOslo> Må også finne ut hvilke spill jeg har på Steam allerede (gullfiskhukommelse her i gården) og se om de fungerer i Linux
<Aeyoun> AndyOslo: åpne Steam: Library: Linux + Steam OS (filter øverst til høyre)
<AndyOslo> Skal gjøre det når jeg får innstallert det
<AndyOslo> Ikke at det plager meg veldig å dualboote da.......
<AndyOslo> Men det hadde vært greit å få samla alt på et sted
<AndyOslo> Ser ikke ut som om Call of duty MW3 fungerer på Linux.......
<Aeyoun> Call of Dudes må du nok være foruten.
<Mathias> cod klarer du deg fint uten
<Mathias> spill cs
<Aeyoun> AndyOslo: du kan dog klare deg med Wine, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13662
<Aeyoun> Titanfall har fått ratingen «garbage». Så ikke alt du kan gjøre med Wine heller.
<AndyOslo> Vell, liker nå COD jeg, CS har jeg faktisk aldri spilt, det vil si, testa det hos brodern en gang
<Mathias> quake da?
<AndyOslo> Hehe, det var vell en av de første spillene jeg hadde i Linux
<Mathias> "TK Rng Type 1"
<Mathias> hmm, lurer på hvilken utdatert sak det er, hihi
<AndyOslo> Hehehe
<AndyOslo> Men egentlig er jeg mest konsoll gamer da
<Aeyoun> Da har du allerede godt låste plattformer du kan spille på.
<shazzr_> Nyeutgaven av Colonization er sørgelig at ikke fungerer på Linux. Kunne fort sløst bort mange timer der...
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-09
<thiAs> hvor store filer kan man overføre til en usb med FAT32 ?
<geirha> 4GiB
<geirha> -1
<thiAs> ait
<Malinux> Har en TL-WDR-4900 med stock-firmware
<Malinux> den lagger veldig på både 2.4Ghz og 5Ghz-båndet. Går i perioder når det intreffer, må gjerne koble meg til på nytt igjen når det skjer
<Malinux> på kabel lagger det ikke
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-10
<RoyK> prøvd dd-wrt?
<skandix> dd-wrt/open-wrt er ganske digg å bruke om routeren har støtte for det
<Mathsterk> je
<Mathsterk> atm støtter bare tomato rt-66ac
<Mathsterk> bedre enn stock da :p
<Malinux> da har jeg endret ip til 192.168.0.10 på server og flyttet andre statiske enheter utenfor dhcp-området. ser at routeren ikke likte når jeg endret rangen for dhcp
<Malinux> den går tilbake til 192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.199 eller noe sånt i stedet for at den starter på 192.168.0.103
<Malinux> så kanskje det gjør at det lagger mindre. foreløpig er det veldig laggfritt
<Mathias> Malinux: dhcp skal ikke ha noe med lagging
<Mathias> kan være mye støy i nærheten av den, eller så er radioene ugne
<Mathias> TL-* er vel tp-link?
<Malinux> Mathias: nei, men ikke vet jeg hva det er :)
<Malinux> Mathias: jeg er på 5Ghz-båndet
<Malinux> så vet ikke hva det evt. er som forstryrrer
<Malinux> ja, er en tp-link tl-wdr4900
<Malinux> så da prøver jeg forskjellige ting :)
<Mathias> kan du fyre opp en wifi-scanner og la den stå og se om det er signalet som dropper?
<Mathias> om det ikke er det er det nok software som er litt skranglete
<RoyK> Malinux: har du noe á la wifi analyzer?
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> det er 1 annen på 5Ghz-båndet her, og vi bruker ikke samme kanal :)
<RoyK> en annen ting - 5GHz er normalt satt opp til å koble ut i n (30? 60?) sekunder når det detekterer radar
<RoyK> og det går jo endel fly over der du bor
<RoyK> dvs landingsradar
<Malinux> joda, men går ikke fly over her nå
<Malinux> vet du nøyaktig frekvens på 5Ghz-båndet de bruker?
<RoyK> men sånne detektorer har det med å være notoriske til å inne landingsradar i alt mulig, spesielt med høy signaltetthet
<Malinux> ok?
<Malinux> høy signaltetthet?
<Malinux> som f.eks.?
<RoyK> som f.eks. på høgskolen, type 3. etasje i P.35, ingeniørutdanninga, der alle har med seg minst 2-3 dingser som skal på trådløst
<Malinux> oki, men forstyrrer ting som er på 2.4Ghz-båndet 5Ghz-båndet da?
<RoyK> der får vi mye radardeteksjon, selv om det ikke akkurat er mange fly over der
<Malinux> med min sån analysergreie, så får jeg opp 2 5Ghz-nett i blokka her, det ene er mitt
<RoyK> nei, bortsett fra overfrekvenser, men det er marginalt
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> eller mikroskopisk
<Malinux> men er jo mer tull med 5Ghz enn 2.4Ghz da jo. Aldri opplevd noe i nærheten med 2.4Ghz
<Malinux> bortsett fra på denne routeren da
<Malinux> men tror 2.4Ghz lagger mindre faktisk
<RoyK> kan jo være tull med ruteren ;)
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> men hva? :)
<RoyK> du kan låne en av meg som ikke brukes stort - kjører ddwrt
<Malinux> kan kjøre dd-wrt på denne også
<RoyK> bare for å se om det hjelper med en annen ruter
<Malinux> men gjør det ikke
<RoyK> nei - du sa det - en smule ustabilt
<Malinux> ellersl igger det en gammel router i en av fotskamlene her
<Malinux> en smule? :)
<RoyK> mhm ;)
<Malinux> merkelige er at jeg fikk høre av folk at tp-routere var så sykt bra og sånt
<Malinux> også er det det verste jeg har vært borti ever
<Malinux> selv d-linken til veninna mi er bedre
<Malinux> er mer stabil
<RoyK> regner med at det er stor spredning
<RoyK> kanskje de har brukt et dårlig brikkesett på den modellen der...
<Malinux> mulig
<Malinux> er egen chip for 2.4Ghz, og egen for 5Ghz
<Malinux> og cpu-en er på 800Mhz
<Malinux> men utover det vet jeg ikke allverden
<RoyK> men vil du låne en dlink? skal finne modellen - sec
<Malinux> http://www.tp-link.com/lk/products/details/?model=TL-WDR4900
<Malinux> har en d-link liggende her
<Malinux> så trenger ikke låne
<Malinux> virker som det lagger noe mindre nå, men det skjer enda innimellom
<RoyK> spekken på den der så jo go ut
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux>  og der lagga vi igjen ja :D fantastisk
<Malinux> farten jeg får varierer fra rundt 6Mpbs til rundt 300Mpbs også
<RoyK> tror du bør prøve en annen
<Malinux> en annen router?
<RoyK> ja
<Malinux> så hva gjør jeg om en annen router funker bedre da?
<Malinux> der lagga det ikke mer
<RoyK> da har du funnet problemet: ruteren
<Malinux> jau, har den 5Ghz, den d-linken da?
<Malinux> men det er vel sansynlig det er routeren og ikke laptopen? Dette skjer aldri hos Tale f.eks.
<RoyK> da er det nok ikke laptoppen
<Malinux> nei :)
<Malinux> kan bytte til 2.4Ghz litt og se om det samme skjer der
<Malinux> da er jeg på 2.4Ghz-båndet
<RoyK> http://www.cnet.com/products/netgear-rangemax-dual-band-wireless-n-router-wndr3300-wireless-router-802-11-a-b-g-n-draft-2-0-desktop-series/
<RoyK> ikke helt bleeding edge
<Malinux> foreløpig ikke noe lagg
<Malinux> og den der vet du 100% sikkert at det ikke lagger på? :)
<RoyK> nei...
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> foreløpig på 2.4Ghz og enda ingen lagging
<Malinux> kan se ut til at 2.4Ghz-båndet er mer stabilt med hensynt til lagging
<Malinux> noe som er en smule ironsk i såfall
<Malinux> da det er mye forstyrrelser på det båndet her
<Malinux> men er bare 1 annen som bruker kanal 13
<RoyK> båndet er ikke mer stabilt
<RoyK> det burde være *mindre* stabilt på grunn av så mange andre som bruker det
<RoyK> vi bruker jo 5G overalt på jobb, og har ikke fått klager, bortsett fra i P35, da, men det er nok dr0x16 sin feil :D
<Malinux> hm, om 2.4Ghz lagger, så har det ikke skjedd enda, 5Ghz ville lagget by now
<Malinux> aha, så det er dr0x16 som spøker?
<Malinux> mulig båndet ikke er mer stabilt, men det oppleves så pga mindre eller 0 lag
<Malinux> men nu skal eg til Udde
<dr0x16> RoyK: lol jeg kunne ha flytta meg til et annet sted. Malinux: spøker?
<Malinux> dr0x16: nei, jeg spøker da ikke.... .p
<Malinux> dr0x16: evt, du som gjør det? :p
<Malinux> som får 5Ghz til å være vemmlig? :p
<dr0x16> nei absolutt ikke
<dr0x16> Er ikek motstander av 5GHz fordi jeg spør om du har prøvd å være på 2,4 for å se om det var like ustabilt eller forsi jeg sa at et AP kostet 275, det var fordi de med 5G var dyrere
<dr0x16> Man trenger jo ikke 5GHz for å være på uten lagg
<Malinux> fortsatt ikke noe lagging på 2.4Ghz-båndet
<Malinux> dr0x16: joho, det tror jeg du er altså :p :) neida, nå er det jeg som spøker og tuller og troller her
<Malinux> snakkes litt senere, nå *poff'
<Malinux> * *poff*
<Malinux> http://forum.tp-link.com/showthread.php?3261-Wifi-unstable-on-TL-WDR-4900
<Malinux> kanskje prøve å disable hardware nat?
<Malinux> får ikke testet det nå uansett men
<winb> Noen som har erfaring med å bruke dac (som bruker usb) med ubuntu?
<winb> uproblematisk?
#ubuntu-no 2017-01-15
<ubuntu|60242> noen her?
<geirha> kan tenkes, men kanalen her er ikke så aktiv lenger
<ubuntu|60242> ;)
<ubuntu|60242> trykket på linux norge
<ubuntu|60242> sin ububtu lastned
<ubuntu|60242> er linken flyttet ?
<ubuntu|60242> ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/ISO-images/ubuntu/
<ubuntu|60242> http://www.linux.no
<ubuntu|60242> hvorfor er ikke kanalen aktiv lenger+
<geirha> ja, ser ut til å være ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/ubuntu-iso/ som er riktig nå
<ubuntu|60242> har litt sånn at jeg må skirve fort og i segmenter hvis ike så glemmer jeg det
<geirha> Men tror ikke noen her har relasjon til linux.no
<ubuntu|60242> er linux blit kjøpt opp?
<geirha> huh?
<ubuntu|60242> ja eller det virker ikke så godt som det kanskje var
<ubuntu|60242> uansett
<ubuntu|60242> hvordan laster jeg ned dette?
<ubuntu|60242> hvilke kanaler er mer aktive?
<geirha> #ubuntu er veldig aktiv
<geirha> Er nå bare å gå til http://ubuntu.com for å laste ned ubuntu
<ubuntu|60242> er du ekspert på nettverk og datamaskiner+
<geirha> Vil ikke kalle meg ekspert i de domenene nei
<ubuntu|60242> leg leter etter et forum hvor jeg kan komme meg nærmere det har du noen anelese?
<ubuntu|60242> anelse
<geirha> "datamaskiner" er veldig vidt, men for netverk finnes ##networking her på freenode.
